# Best all rounder you own.



## mcnair55 (Apr 7, 2014)

Many of us have several lights both for use and perhaps as shelf queens.Imagine you give up all your lights and had to keep just one for all your all round usage.

What would it be?I am hoping new users will gain something from this.

Mine would be Fenix PD35,would love it even more if it had a moonlight mode.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 7, 2014)

I've tried all kinds, and with what I have left I would have to choose my SC600wII L2. Very close to a do-it-all light for me.

I say this with the exception of headlamp tasks. I really keep those in another category and don't like to use headlamps other than on my head.


----------



## cland72 (Apr 7, 2014)

This would be hard... Probably my E1B. Add in a F04 beamshaper (diffuser) and it's one heck of a good all around.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Apr 7, 2014)

not sure at this point.

I kinda like my modded Xtar WK42 with 3 amp driver and neutral tint XML2 on Noctigon.

On the other hand, I'm in the process of modding an Aleto N8 single-18650 zoomie. Assuming I complete the planned mod successfully, it might be the one to take (side-switch, ramping interface with shortcuts, 6 amps at full power on a fresh cell with 89.5 degree wide flood beam. Plenty of throw in spot mode with dedomed XML2... and the entire 18650 light around 95 mm in length and 24 mm wide).


----------



## kj2 (Apr 7, 2014)

Choose one... Wauw, that's really difficult but I would go for my ArmyTek Predator Pro. Still having enough lumens and throw, but also having a low mode.


----------



## AZPops (Apr 7, 2014)

I guess that would be the one that's always on my person, and that light would be either HDS Rotary's. Oh, and my T!A as well, as it's on my key ring,


:tinfoil:


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Apr 7, 2014)

cland72 said:


> This would be hard... Probably my E1B.



I agree... small, super bright and a long runtime. I love mine.


----------



## Derek Dean (Apr 7, 2014)

I didn't even have to think. My Zebralight original SC600. I've been using it every night at work, and around my house ever since they came out. A great size (fits in my pocket with the included clip) and has plenty of easily accessible levels for any task. A really great, reliable light.


----------



## martinaee (Apr 7, 2014)

Out of the lights I own right now? Probably my TK11. Simple, tough, bright. Oh and never out of juice with 18650's. Single 18650 lights are so awesome.


----------



## calipsoii (Apr 7, 2014)

Honestly my brass El Cap seems to spend the most time in my pockets of any of my lights.


----------



## Charles L. (Apr 7, 2014)

Love my brass El Capitan as well. It might be my favorite light. 

But best all-rounder falls to a different light, and is a no-brainer -- another vote for the Zebralight SC600. 0.1 to 1000 lumens, with multiple options in between. And it fits in your pocket.

On second thought, I have another light which in some ways is even better: Nitecore SRT3. Infinitely variable adjustment with the lowest possible moonlight setting up to 550 lumens, and can run on Cr123, RCR123, AA and 14500 batteries. Only reasons I pick the Zebralight over it are runtimes and max output.


----------



## archimedes (Apr 7, 2014)

calipsoii said:


> Honestly my brass El Cap seems to spend the most time in my pockets of any of my lights....



I was trying to choose among a few different lights here (including the Peak Logan in stainless steel), but I think your *calipsoii* "Multi-Mode" puts the modded SureFire A2 into the top spot ... :thumbsup:

I find this offers a rare combination of incandescent / LED, and throw / flood, and white (100 CRI) / color options, plus (with the ring mod) programmable variable output


----------



## Hoosier Light (Apr 7, 2014)

Easy. HDS Rotary--cool white now, will be the high CRI hopefully soon.


----------



## Glock27 (Apr 7, 2014)

SC62d which just knocked my SC60w out of my top EDC position....which it held for over 3 years.
G27


----------



## RetroTechie (Apr 7, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Wauw, that's really difficult but I would go for my ArmyTek Predator Pro.


Love mine and indeed it's a "mother of all lights" in ways. But imho it's too big to count as 'allrounder'. :thumbsdow

Have a compact brass 18650 light which I like & use a lot. But still I'd vote for my last purchase, an S15 Baton Ti. Because it's small, tough, has a neutral white LED, nice spread of modes including moonlight, looks gorgeous and is likely to stay that way (titanium). And runs on AA's which are everywhere (in a pinch, AAA possible with adapter). Extendable to 2x AA, rechargeable NiMH's and even lithium 14500 cells possible... that versatility is hard to beat.


----------



## ElliDee (Apr 7, 2014)

In my lineup I love my Rayovac Sportsmans 2-AA light. High/Low with forward clicky and excellent run time. Regulated driver. It is the best all rounder I have.


----------



## Launch Mini (Apr 7, 2014)

Easy choice, my SPY Tri V2.
Kinda cheating as it is like 3 lights in one small package.


----------



## Jash (Apr 7, 2014)

Malkoff MD2 H/L, because it has enough throw to be useful as a dog walking light, a low enough low mode for indoor tasks and is just about as tough as Chuck Norris.


----------



## Charles L. (Apr 7, 2014)

RetroTechie said:


> But still I'd vote for my last purchase, an S15 Baton Ti. Because it's small, tough, has a neutral white LED, nice spread of modes including moonlight, looks gorgeous and is likely to stay that way (titanium). And runs on AA's which are everywhere (in a pinch, AAA possible with adapter). Extendable to 2x AA, rechargeable NiMH's and even lithium 14500 cells possible... that versatility is hard to beat.



That is a nice all-rounder for sure.


----------



## Ryp (Apr 7, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Mine would be Fenix PD35,would love it even more if it had a moonlight mode.



Nitecore P12


----------



## snowkap (Apr 7, 2014)

*EagleTac G25C2 MKII XML2 U2 with flip up lens and extention tube option*


----------



## parnass (Apr 7, 2014)

AZPops said:


> I guess that would be the one that's always on my person ....



Likewise. That's my Malkoff Devices 1xCR123 MDC.


----------



## twl (Apr 7, 2014)

Oveready Torchlab Pocket Triple XPG2 Cool L/M/H Slim 50 ZRS,


----------



## sledhead (Apr 7, 2014)

My HDS Rotary 250. Would be perfect if I had the flat tailcap.


----------



## Stockhouse13 (Apr 7, 2014)

6P with a Torchlab H3 LMH XP-G2 4000k.


----------



## gratmars (Apr 7, 2014)

Four sevens quark 123*2 Neutral.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Apr 7, 2014)

I think my V10R Ti would fit this requirement out of everything I own.
- My preference for best UI
- Super low for night time use
- Good throw with XP-G2 and a well designed reflector
- More than enough lumens with a 16340/18350
- Small size for easy carry anytime

A HDS Rotary would also fit most of the above too although a bit bulkier.


----------



## jak (Apr 7, 2014)

Glock27 said:


> SC62d which just knocked my SC60w out of my top EDC position....which it held for over 3 years.
> G27


I love that SC62d. For me, it's hard to choose between that and the SC52w (L2 -when it arrives).


----------



## Random Dan (Apr 7, 2014)

My HDS 120 Clicky does everything I need a flashlight to do. It may not be the brightest but I've never been in a situation where I truly _needed _more light than it could provide. It's the one light that I am never without.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 7, 2014)

Being able to own only one is a pretty big compromise and the key part of that compromise for me is EDCing the light when out and about on the town.

Because it's smaller and more comfortable to carry, this means that it's not going to have a big battery and have a throwy reflector, unless you want to pack a bigger light in your pocket, or on your belt.

I'm already carrying a pistol, SAK SwissChamp, flip phone, pack of gum, wallet, key chain with small button cell light and SAK Classic on it, so I would opt for the smaller pocket lights.

They don't throw far, but they handle rooms and moderate volumes of space, quite well IMO.

I've got a PD32 and a Convoy S2 (XL-M) and that sized (5"x1") light works well and fits a pocket OK, but I'd go with my little SWM V11R, or my new EagleTac D25C Ti clicky...or something in that small form factor.

A CR123A/RCR123/16340 cell is pretty common, packs some power and one can carry spares and not take up a lot of space.

You get a lot more output than with the smaller AAs and even smaller AAAs, without being a whole heck of a lot bigger.

For 95% of my needs, those two lights work well, since they're small and unobtrusive. 

Chris


----------



## historyfuzz (Apr 8, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Many of us have several lights both for use and perhaps as shelf queens.Imagine you give up all your lights and had to keep just one for all your all round usage.
> 
> What would it be?I am hoping new users will gain something from this.
> 
> Mine would be Fenix PD35,would love it even more if it had a moonlight mode.



I have tested 25 lights in recent months and you're right, the Fenix PD35 is a perfect all-around pocket light with incredible power and flood. The Zebra 
light 600 mkII is even floodier and smaller, but lacks a tail switch. I'm also really enjoying my SRT-7 which has a linear dimmer ring and the Lawman R1 because it is so well crafted.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Malkoff MD2. Size, battery configurations, modularity, price, durability (so far), simplicity, beam quality, and overall usefulness make it my best all rounder.


----------



## Titonium451 (Apr 8, 2014)

Surefire L1 Cree with an F04 beam shaper for ample spill. Very easy to carry.


----------



## f22shift (Apr 8, 2014)

i'm going with the V10r also. it's similar reasons to others.

-big variable output. moonlight to sha bang. 
-variable cell type(w/ extender). 16340, cr123, 14500, aa

the only way i see them improving if it was maybe 5 or so indented set outputs rather than infinite variable for greater runtime.


----------



## reppans (Apr 8, 2014)

Quark - Lego'd QPA-X


----------



## Dave D (Apr 8, 2014)

If it's just one for life in general then I'd take my Zebralight SC52W, uses 1.5v AA (Nimh, Lithium or Alkaline) and 3.7v 14500 Li-ion batteries.

I like the UI, from off long press for low and quick press for high.

Maximum output of 500 lumens when used with a 14500.

Small enough to have in a pocket.

I've fitted a Nitecore titanium belt clip to mine which is a big improvement over the original.


----------



## THE_dAY (Apr 8, 2014)

I'd have to pick my Fenix E15 with Nichia 119 HCRI because I know it's something I would carry on a daily basis. 
It works great on IMR16340s along with CR123s. 
The size vs power of this light is just about right for my needs, it's definitely my best all rounder.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 8, 2014)

Derek Dean said:


> I didn't even have to think. My Zebralight original SC600. I've been using it every night at work, and around my house ever since they came out. A great size (fits in my pocket with the included clip) and has plenty of easily accessible levels for any task. A really great, reliable light.



I've got one as well and the problem that I see is that it doesn't support 6v 2xCR123 and that's a major flaw going down the road with only one light, IMO.

I'm a battery geek and I built a nice portable 12v solar charging kit that will work well going forward, but a person might be stuck with a light that won't allow you to pop into a Target, or Safeway market and find the AA/AAA/CR123 batteries that you'll need to power that light.

Chris


----------



## cp2315 (Apr 8, 2014)

To me that would be zebralight SC600, nitecore EC25W, Jetbeam RRT-01, Convoy S3 with 6A to triple XPG2...
Well. there should be only a few more..


----------



## zs&tas (Apr 8, 2014)

ouch thats hard and i dont have many ! i would prob settle for my nitecore IFE1 for size but really i would want to keep my scorpion - its the only light i have that does EVERYTHING.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 8, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> I've got one as well and the problem that I see is that it doesn't support 6v 2xCR123 and that's a major flaw going down the road with only one light, IMO.
> 
> I'm a battery geek and I built a nice portable 12v solar charging kit that will work well going forward, but a person might be stuck with a light that won't allow you to pop into a Target, or Safeway market and find the AA/AAA/CR123 batteries that you'll need to power that light.
> 
> Chris



I generally don't like CR123s, but that support in an SC600 would be nice to seal the deal. I'm guessing a CR123 dummy + CR123 would be pretty silly providing only 3v? Never tried it personally.


----------



## cland72 (Apr 8, 2014)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I agree... small, super bright and a long runtime. I love mine.



Yep. Nice high mode (for being regulated, and driven on a single primary) with great throw, plus a very useable low mode that lasts for something along the lines of 37 hours. with a diffuser, it makes a nice task light with plenty of flood. Combine that with an excellent deep carry clip and it being very pocketable, and it's a winner. I've added a Z68 tailcap to mine, since I was having trouble holding onto it due to the heavy head and lack of knurling on the body. This makes it not only easier to grip/hold, but also makes it a great tailstander. I really enjoy this little light.


----------



## kelmo (Apr 8, 2014)

A2Z for me. Nice useful flood for up close stuff and a pretty decent throwing high beam.


----------



## amspratt (Apr 8, 2014)

ITP A3 EOS. Currently my only light. That's half of why I'm here! Any chance I'll make it out with both my dignity and my bank account intact?


----------



## chorlton (Apr 8, 2014)

Best all rounder to date is my Zebralight SC52W! 500+ lumens on li-ion, really low lows and great colour rendition. I just wish it had slightly better throw!


----------



## tango44 (Apr 8, 2014)

Fenix TK11 for me!!!


----------



## RobertMM (Apr 8, 2014)

Quark QTA XPG2. Dead simple once programmed, does it all from moonlight to 250 lumens on 14500.


----------



## novice (Apr 9, 2014)

I usually laugh when I try to answer these types of questions because the "solution" usually isn't what I normally carry around all the time, since I tend to rotate multiples just for the variety. I would be tempted to say the MD2 w/hi-lo ring. Adding one of Martin White's single-cell MD extensions would allow the use of 2xAA, and adding another one would allow 2x18650. I started with an MD2, and got two extenders, but if I had to do it over again, I think I would opt for one of Mr. White's "MD1" lights, and get 3 single-cell extenders.
I love my EDC Fenix P2D, but it's not as rock-solid as a Surefire E1B or E1L. 
For the purposes of this challenge, I would need to be allowed a rolling suitcase to carry my complete selection of Malkoff drop-ins, single-cell extensions, Fivemega custom socket/reflector sets, bulbs to go with those, SF lamp assemblies. and dummy spacer cells to allow the use of single cells.


----------



## ven (Apr 9, 2014)

Well here we go...........:whoopin::tsk::tinfoil::tinfoil::tinfoil::tinfoil::tinfoil::tinfoil::tinfoil::tinfoil:
Right i have took the whoopin,had the telling off and have protection ready :laughing: a very difficult question mr mcnair!!!! as i have a good few close followers BUT........

Having many lights,all different cells,uses,sizes i would say the lenser t7.2........yep its not a typo:tinfoil:

why? why? why? fool,your stupid!!! i can hear it over the pond (and border):laughing:

Well it has a long run time as its not regulated(it does have the odd + now and then)so a good few hours of very usable light that gets slowly dimmer,even down to 100lm or even 50lm its plenty for most general uses.........no sudden off ,plenty of time to buy or fit new cells without getting caught in the dark! so no excuses there!

It has 4xAAA cells that can be purchased just about anywhere and a lot easier to change than say the 18650 cells in fenix carriers!!!(tk75/61/51)

320 burst and around 250lm on high which is more than adequate for most uses within reason of course...

It has a nice flood/focus system, so i get good throw when i need it,good flood for closer work(nice happy medium of both worlds).Also option of locking head in any "zoom" position to prevent head moving.
Has a nice holster and can fit in pants or jacket.Agree its on the little too big to EDC permanently BUT i can carry it in combats or coat without discomfort.

I have left the building..............gone:nana:
:thumbsup:

Edit-One last point,i would also say its probably the nicest in the hand feel out of all my lights for size/balance too


----------



## yoyoman (Apr 9, 2014)

Some very interesting posts in this thread. At first, I was thinking of a light that was best for general use. But some of the posts talk about runtime, the ability to take different cell chemistries, lego-ability and other characteristics so you have just one light. After digesting all of this, I end up with the same light. It isn't the light I carry in my pocket every single day (office, weekend, whatever/whenever). But is a light that I use often because it has multiple, well spaced modes (L, M and H), a very useful beam (actually a perfect beam), some punch on H, long runtime (regulated and then slow descent to very dim) and works with CR123 or RCR123 cells (protected because it does not have low voltage warning or cutoff). It is my McGizmo Haiku 3S XML.


----------



## NutSAK (Apr 9, 2014)

For "all-rounder", I would have to say Zebralight SC600 MkII L2.

compact build
great multi-purpose beam
extremely efficient
18650 runtime
excellent UI (though not as good as HDS)
huge lumen spread (.002 min to 1000 max)
strong, reversible pocket clip
tailstands


----------



## derfyled (Apr 9, 2014)

I kind of feel guilty not mentioning any of my HDS but in terms of all rounder, I guess I will have to say my SC600W. Powerfull, about the same size as my HDS, plleennntttyy of runtime, good balance of throw and flood, it's very often my go-to light.


----------



## voicemaster (Apr 9, 2014)

Nitecore p12 for me


----------



## wjv (Apr 9, 2014)

In 1xAA = EagleTac D25A Clicky
In 2xAA = Fenix LD22
in 1x18650 = Fenix PD32UE


----------



## dazed1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Fenixt TK 75 2900lm.


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 9, 2014)

reppans said:


> Quark - Lego'd QPA-X



reppans, have you considered running it on a 17670, the light would only be about 22 mm longer. An AW 17670 has 1600 mah vs 750 mah for the 14500. For me the greater capacity is worth the little bit of extra length. The Quark 123*2 is a great all rounder.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 9, 2014)

markr6 said:


> I generally don't like CR123s, but that support in an SC600 would be nice to seal the deal. I'm guessing a CR123 dummy + CR123 would be pretty silly providing only 3v? Never tried it personally.



Remember, the OP's hypo is that (much like the other guy's thread) we get only one light going forward.

I love my 18650 cells and they pack a lot of punch, but you can't be married to one power source if you can only have one light and ZL dropped the ball on that one, IMO. 

Something like my V11R with AA extender tube, or my Shiningbeam I-Mini with AA and 2xAA extender tubes would be pretty flexible during a Walking Dead kind of scenario.

Both are small and easily carried/concealed and both could use alkaline, carbon zinc, lithium, Ni-Cad, NiMH and li-ion CR123/16340/AA/14500 batteries/cells.

Chris


----------



## Tmack (Apr 9, 2014)

Mx25l3vn just seems to perform in any situation quite well. Lots of features, nice medium sized.


----------



## reppans (Apr 9, 2014)

LightWalker said:


> reppans, have you considered running it on a 17670, the light would only be about 22 mm longer. An AW 17670 has 1600 mah vs 750 mah for the 14500. For me the greater capacity is worth the little bit of extra length. The Quark 123*2 is a great all rounder.



Yeah thanks LightWalker, I have all the tubes and occasionally run it on a 17670**, but all my other portable camping/travel/emergency gadgets are consolidated around Eneloops and so I like ability to cross-share/cannibalize cells between devices - I run 3V CRAAs when off-grid and can use it in any of my 2AA devices (with a tinfoil dummy cell) as well. I'm also a low voltage (0.9-4.2v) head fan since I prefer the SHTF ability of being able to scavenge any common AAA/AA/9v (6xAAAA) and also anything between CR123 and 18650 with a piece of MacGyver tinfoil (just using the head for larger cells). 

Anyways I'm a low lumen/night vision/runtime junkie and so it's ~ 350 lms is more than enough and 1x14500s/CRAAs/Eneloops already last a ridiculously long time for me - 0.3/3 lms are my most used by far .

** Interestingly, I just destroyed an AW 17670 when I dropped my Quark Turbo X last night - light survived the fall no problem but it broke the PCB on the 17670  - see my post in the batt sub-forum.


----------



## Wiggle (Apr 9, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Choose one... Wauw, that's really difficult but I would go for my ArmyTek Predator Pro. Still having enough lumens and throw, but also having a low mode.



Throw in the diffuser and yes I'd agree with that. Respectable high end output and throw, UI that is extremely versatile, ludicrous runtime in moonlight mode, sound and solid build quality. The only thing it's really lacking is tailstand.

I live in a somewhat colder climate where I can jacket carry a light most of the time, if you live somewhere that is t-shirt weather year round you'd want to look at something smaller for sure.


----------



## Ryp (Apr 9, 2014)

voicemaster said:


> Nitecore p12 for me



This.


----------



## fisk-king (Apr 9, 2014)

My best 'all rounder' would have to go to my trusted and venerable Ra Clicky 200cn Legacy. It has worked and never failed me for many years and hopefully will keep working for many years to come. A tank of a tool.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Apr 9, 2014)

Quark QP2A Cree XP-G2- Sub lumen low to near 250 lumens, great runtimes, good throw, no PWM, runs on the easiest to find batteries, has interchangeable parts (can be upgraded, repaired, or made to be a different size). For me, an all arounder has to run on easy to find batteries for emergencies and while in the backcountry (finding them at local stores, 123As can cost $13 each in a mountain store). I like a light that can run a month on low, overnight at a bright enough setting to hike at night (if you have to change the batteries during the night, you should have a spare light), and a high bright enough to see hundreds of feet away in detail. To be the perfect all arounder, it has to be adaptable and upgradeable because what is the best light is always changing and technology is always improving.


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 9, 2014)

reppans said:


> Yeah thanks LightWalker, I have all the tubes and occasionally run it on a 17670**, but all my other portable camping/travel/emergency gadgets are consolidated around Eneloops and so I like ability to cross-share/cannibalize cells between devices - I run 3V CRAAs when off-grid and can use it in any of my 2AA devices (with a tinfoil dummy cell) as well. I'm also a low voltage (0.9-4.2v) head fan since I prefer the SHTF ability of being able to scavenge any common AAA/AA/9v (6xAAAA) and also anything between CR123 and 18650 with a piece of MacGyver tinfoil (just using the head for larger cells).
> 
> Anyways I'm a low lumen/night vision/runtime junkie and so it's ~ 350 lms is more than enoand 1x14500s/CRAAs/Eneloops already last a ridiculously long time for me - 0.3/3 lms are my most used by far .
> 
> ** Interestingly, I just destroyed an AW 17670 when I dropped my Quark Turbo X last night lighsurvived the fall no problem but it broke the PCB on the 17670  - see my post in the batt sub-forum.



I see. I much appreciate moonlight modes and have Quarks in AA and cr123 variants. I appreciate the ability to lego as well. I also lke that a spare clickie only cost about $9.00.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 9, 2014)

amspratt said:


> ITP A3 EOS. Currently my only light. That's half of why I'm here! Any chance I'll make it out with both my dignity and my bank account intact?



Nice choice as a first light,that is my edc that lives in my shirt pocket each weekday.


----------



## :)> (Apr 9, 2014)

.....


----------



## :)> (Apr 9, 2014)

fisk-king said:


> My best 'all rounder' would have to go to my trusted and venerable Ra Clicky 200cn Legacy. It has worked and never failed me for many years and hopefully will keep working for many years to come. A tank of a tool.



fisk-king, if my memory serves me right, have I ever handled your 200?


----------



## Nightflash (Apr 9, 2014)

Reliability and runtimes oblige to opt for a 1x18650 for me. Over time there is one light that I always find myself coming back to, disregarding it´s on the bigger side. Totally trust the 3 modes 10-100-500 lumen, sideswitch, 6h runtime on med. and ruggedness of the Olight M20x Warrior both with and without diffuser cap. Next ones in line are the small Olight Baton S20 with moonlight mode, low power warning light and tailswitch magnet and the new Thrunite TN12/2014 with the most incredible continuous runtime of 66 day/nights in moonlight mode with 1050 lumen powerburst if needed. Favourite 2x18650 allrounder is the Fenix Tk35, favourite 1x123 the Olight Baton S10 and the Sunwayman v11r with the magnetic seemless adjustability ring.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 9, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> .Imagine you give up all your lights and had to keep just one for all your all round usage.
> 
> Mine would be Fenix PD35,.



Most people won't EDC a PD35 sized light, I know that I won't. Mine would have to be an EDC light, and I won't carry a Thrunite Ti because it is too large, therefore my EDC is the little 2 mode 5lm / 80lm DQG AAA IV 

Most of my light needs are within 60 feet, and this little light handles that sufficiently. 

In reality though, my goto light for watching the dogs in the back yard, finding things in the garage, or basement, is usually my Convoy S2, one of my other cigar shaped 18650s, or my SolarForce L2N with an XM-L2 dropin.


However, If the scenario was changed so that I could carry my little EDC, AND have an all around light, then It would be my Fenix TK35.


----------



## Dadof6 (Apr 9, 2014)

Mine would also be a brass El Capitan. Will always work, batteries are easy to come by, and fits perfectly in your hand. Put a stainless steel key chain nob at the end and you have a perfect glass breaker or simple weapon.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 9, 2014)

I forgot to mention that I just ordered a 
CQG S2 2AAA XP-G2 penlight 15lm / 120 lm.
I'm thinking that it might be comfortable enough to EDC a penlight. IF so, then THIS might be EDC-able, and a better all around light than the single AAA light.
SO the jury is still out. LOL


----------



## Trevtrain (Apr 9, 2014)

Well, firstly, let's hope I'm never in that hypothetical situation of having to choose just one light. 

Still, just to play the game to way the OP wanted.....

I agree with many of the comments made by other contributors to this thread. Size and output are important, but equally as important is the ability to use readily available batteries. You would also have to consider your expected living conditions and location to assess how much light you might realistically need. (Zombie and SHTF scenarios aside for the moment.)

For me (in an urban environment), I'd probably go with my Thrunite Archer. It's not the light I currently EDC (that alternates between a Saber and a Ti) but it satisfies all the criteria I can imagine needing.



Takes AA and 14500 and great output on both 
Tailcap clicky for on/off/momentary 
Twisty head for mode changes 
4 constant modes including moonlight plus additional strobe if needed 
Beam profile with very good throw for such a small light 
Construction is super robust 
 
If I was living in a rural setting with a need for more output I'd probably have a hard time choosing between my Sunwayman D40A and my Armytek Predator. The D40A takes readily available AAs but the Predator is virtually indestructible.

The whole premise is a bit far-fetched but it's certainly interesting to read people's choices and the reasoning for them.


----------



## Torpedo (Apr 9, 2014)

I am going to agree with Trevtrain on the D40A....good throw, good spill, 980 lumens down to 30 and a good moonlight mode. A little bulky but pretty good all around, especially with a diffuser.


----------



## AZPops (Apr 9, 2014)

sledhead said:


> My HDS Rotary 250. *Would be perfect if I had the flat tailcap*.




Check with Henry if he has any in-stock. I ordered the* "EDC Rotary 123 battery compartment with flush button switch cap"* last week to replace my raised tail cap. It was shipped immediately, as I'm in AZ. It took all of a couple of days to arrive!


----------



## Glofindel (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't want to admit it but if it has to be one. This is the best all round for me.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 10, 2014)

Torpedo said:


> I am going to agree with Trevtrain on the D40A....good throw, good spill, 980 lumens down to 30 and a good moonlight mode. A little bulky but pretty good all around, especially with a diffuser.



I bought a D40A CW in January and while it's a very nice light, it's not something that you would want to carry with you, in your pocket, or on your belt, everyday, if you could only have one light.

I carried mine for about 4 hours, in a shorts' pocket and it wasn't all that fun.

Chris


----------



## Trevtrain (Apr 10, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> I bought a D40A CW in January and while it's a very nice light, it's not something that you would want to carry with you, in your pocket, or on your belt, everyday, if you could only have one light.
> 
> I carried mine for about 4 hours, in a shorts' pocket and it wasn't all that fun.
> 
> Chris



Agreed Chris but when I read the OP it didn't seem he was specifying EDC, just that we could only have ONE light for year-round use. I'm thinking that I'd simply have to live with the extra weight just as I somehow managed with my D-cell maglites back in the '80s and '90s.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 10, 2014)

Trevtrain said:


> Agreed Chris but when I read the OP it didn't seem he was specifying EDC, just that we could only have ONE light for year-round use. I'm thinking that I'd simply have to live with the extra weight just as I somehow managed with my D-cell maglites back in the '80s and '90s.



But that stipulation begs the question: do you always leave the home with a flashlight on your person?

I do, so I'm in that small pocket light category, even though that type will fail me if I'm out in the wilderness, or I need to light up 300m.

I wouldn't want to hump my D40A around on a regular basis.

Compromises.

One light is pretty restrictive, no?

It's like asking me if I could only have one of my many firearms, what would it be?

I'd probably have to go with one of my pistols, since I have a CCW and carry out and about, daily. It's not an ideal situation, but it's better than nothing.

Chris


----------



## Trevtrain (Apr 10, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> But that stipulation begs the question: do you always leave the home with a flashlight on your person?
> 
> I do, so I'm in that small pocket light category, even though that type will fail me if I'm out in the wilderness, or I need to light up 300m.
> 
> ...



At the moment I do EDC a light. However in our hypothetical single-light world I'd have to rethink that.

Yep, it's a bit of compromise allright. Realistically, my Archer is probably streets ahead of my old 5D maglite in most ways so I'd be no worse off illumination-wise than I was 25 years ago. (Not as intimidating for self-defense as the old 5D though!) It's perfect for urban use.

Having grown up on a farm and knowing how dark it can get outside of the metropolitan sprawl, I just couldn't help but wanting to take advantage of that extra oomph a modern D40 would give me in more open spaces. I guess I'd be back to putting it in a backpack or vehicle which is certainly not as convenient.

Decisions, decisions......

PS. Regular law-abiding people are not allowed to run about with firearms here in Australia so that's not an analogy I can readily take to. I'm still not convinced about whether carrying a weapon is net good or net bad but that's a whole other OT discussion.


----------



## flashflood (Apr 10, 2014)

Any photographer will tell you the best camera is the one you have with you. So it is with flashlights. For that reason, I suppose my most valuable flashlight is the LED on my iPhone. Because unless I'm taking a shower, my iPhone is on my person. Always. Coming in a close second would be my Fenix LD01 stainless steel, which is on my keychain. It puts out north of 200 lumens with a 10440, and somehow seems to run forever -- very efficient. At the opposite end of the scale, my newly arrived ThruNite TN35 is an absolute beast with gorgeous tint, but it's definitely not in my pocket. I love all of these lights, each for different reasons.

But if I could only keep one light, it would have to be my Mac's Customs EDC-XML in solid copper. Beautiful, built like a tank, efficient, just three nicely spaced and useful output levels at the touch of its McClicky switch. As Jesse Pinkman would say, it's art.


----------



## flashflood (Apr 10, 2014)

Trevtrain said:


> At the moment I do ECD a light. However in our hypothetical single-light world I'd have to rethink that.
> 
> Yep, it's a bit of compromise allright. Realistically, my Archer is probably streets ahead of my old 5D maglite in most ways so I'd be no worse off illumination-wise than I was 25 years ago. (Not as intimidating for self-defense as the old 5D though!) It's perfect for urban use.
> 
> ...



Oh! Nice Community reference! Well played.


----------



## Trevtrain (Apr 10, 2014)

flashflood said:


> Oh! Nice Community reference! Well played.



??? If you're referring to the TV series then you've lost me as I don't watch it ???


----------



## flashflood (Apr 10, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> It's like asking me if I could only have one of my many firearms, what would it be?



And in the context of this thread, the answer would be: the one we have to pry out of your cold, dead fingers. ;-)


----------



## flashflood (Apr 10, 2014)

Trevtrain said:


> ??? If you're referring to the TV series then you've lost me as I don't watch it ???



The phrase "streets ahead" was invented by Pierce Hawthorne, who was hoping to coin the next big phrase. I remember thinking at the time, even though it's a joke, I wonder…


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey!

I live in the 'free' State of Florida and I'm legally allowed to carry a firearm on my person, so I do!

Chris


----------



## Trevtrain (Apr 10, 2014)

Chris

PM sent


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Apr 10, 2014)

For me its my TM 11. Has several outputs And with 4 18650's a very long runtime.


----------



## yearnslow (Apr 10, 2014)

Probably my C2L HA with Nailbender 3 mode drop in.....


----------



## gsr (Apr 10, 2014)

The most versatile I have is the First Light USA Tomahawk MC with the task light accessory. I have white, green, red, and red/green at three different levels, plus UV with the task light. It runs fine on RCR123s, and has proven to be quite durable.


----------



## Ladp.1 (Apr 10, 2014)

That's a tough question! The two lights I use all now the time are my Zebralight H600w Mk.II and my recently acquired EagleTac D25lc2 with Nichia 219. I have used a D25lc2 with neutral XML for quite a while and wanted to try a 219... and I am loving it! Anyway, I would pick one of those two.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 10, 2014)

Ladp.1 said:


> That's a tough question! The two lights I use all now the time are my Zebralight H600w Mk.II and my recently acquired EagleTac D25lc2 with Nichia 219. I have used a D25lc2 with neutral XML for quite a while and wanted to try a 219... and I am loving it! Anyway, I would pick one of those two.



That D25LC2 Nichia sounds freakin awesome! I thought it was was only available in the D25A. For $60 I may have to pick one up!


----------



## Ladp.1 (Apr 10, 2014)

I really like it with the Nichia. I thought their neutral XML looked great but the colors that pop with the 219 where a real eye opener for me. It's not as bright but, it turns out I don't really care.


----------



## eff (Apr 10, 2014)

That would be the SRT3 for me : small, enough for edc, 0.1 to 550 lumen, magnetic control ring, pretty decent runtimes, and it can accepts a wide range of batteries (CR123, 16340, Alkaline, nimh, 14500).
I also have HDS and D25 lights, but I find myself using the SRT3 most of the time.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 10, 2014)

Trevtrain said:


> Agreed Chris but when I read the OP it didn't seem he was specifying EDC, just that we could only have ONE light for year-round use. I'm thinking that I'd simply have to live with the extra weight just as I somehow managed with my D-cell maglites back in the '80s and '90s.





ChrisGarrett said:


> But that stipulation begs the question: do you always leave the home with a flashlight on your person?
> 
> I do, so I'm in that small pocket light category, even though that type will fail me if I'm out in the wilderness, or I need to light up 300m.
> 
> ...



I agree with Chris, in this scenario... ONE flashlight period!
The compromise I would make would be carry a small EDC and give up power, distance, lumens. There is no limit on the number of batteries, so a decreased battery capacity can be offset with spares. Honestly, a small EDC would not be my first choice for an "all around light" but any other that I would consider an "all around light" is large enough that I wouldn't EDC it and so I am going into the "game" not willing to give up an EDC light. 

Yes trevtrain, the OP did not specify that it must be an EDC, but I wouldn't want to give that up.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 10, 2014)

Surefire Backup is best all-arounder, but for the price the G2X in both Tactical and Pro flavors can't be beat.


----------



## Charles L. (Apr 10, 2014)

I had assumed a non-doomsday scenario and that 18650's would be readily available for my one light. In that situation a small, versatile light with the 18650's benefit of long runtimes, like the ZL SC600, is still my choice. If we're talking a SHTF scenario, well… I'd be working on my fire-starting skills


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 10, 2014)

Just to clear things up.It is one light as an all rounder.My choice was the Fenix PD but my edc is Itp A3.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 10, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Just to clear things up.It is one light as an all rounder.My choice was the Fenix PD but my edc is Itp A3.



Sorry, but that did not clear anything up. 

Do you mean that we can have TWO lights, if one is an EDC?

OR do you mean that it is ONE light period!


----------



## Trevtrain (Apr 10, 2014)

I believe it was always one light period.

I'm afraid I may have confused the issue when I mentioned that my choice of only one light may be different depending on whether I was living in an urban or rural environment. :thinking:


----------



## Mbehe87 (Apr 10, 2014)

I enjoy all types of flashlights: high powered searchlights, long runtime moonlights, but the one I reach for most often is my most balanced and most durable and reliable light, the Prometheus Lights (Dark Sucks) Alpha Blue Label with MCE Neutral LED. It has plenty of flood to make close up tasks comfortable, and it has enough power for 99% of other tasks when throw is needed, plus it has a smooth transition between the flood and throw. On top of that, Jason has pressure tested it to be more waterproof than I would ever need. He has also drop tested it to withstand more torture than I ever intend to inflict. I am fortunate enough to have the blue-label version, but I have total confidence that the Ready Made would more than meet my needs. 

Edit: forgot to mention the rock solid warrantee and customer service. Plus, it slips in my pocket no problem. Sure this might not be the best light for one particular task, but it is the best all-rounder I own


----------



## Timothybil (Apr 10, 2014)

I have everything from a few $1 Photon wannabes to a TM11. For all around usefulness and capability, I would have to say my Nitecore EA4W. It is small enough that if I had to I could carry it in a pocket, and is just the right size for belt carry. It has the power to reach out and touch someone, but also goes low enough to last a while. Just a nice, all around light.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 10, 2014)

Poppy said:


> Sorry, but that did not clear anything up.
> 
> Do you mean that we can have TWO lights, if one is an EDC?
> 
> OR do you mean that it is ONE light period!



Just one Mr Poppy.


----------



## Nightflash (Apr 10, 2014)

Have already posted before but after reading Your reviews might like to add that the one light which is always on me, wherever I go and whatever situation is the small (and cheap) Tank 007 E09 – one AAA powered 3-mode twisty.
Length: 70mm Body&Head diameter: 14mm Weight withEneloop: 24gr
120 lumens on high/ features med and low up to 10 hours.
Its small to fit in any pocket, anodized, high is good for illuminating an area of about 100m2 in a glance, seldom use it for more than 1– 5 minutes on max. It goes a long way before changing the AAA, about 20 days mostly using med/low. 
Fine tailstanding ability and when You put it down on a table it doesn´t roll off. Has never failed me, never ran out of light yet.
This replaced the fine 67 gr. Sunwayman V11r as a daily carrier. That one I ran out of power several times (because of those fantastic 500 lumen bursts and less control on power usage because of the seamless lm adjustability), in comparison its too fat, too big, too heavy to carry loosely in the pocket although its fantastic for other uses attached to the carrier bag. Thanks njet212 for the borrowed pic below





City – office – elevator – supermarket – car szenario: Tank007 E09
Country – woods – beach – maritime szenario: Olight M20-XWarrior


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Apr 11, 2014)

For me, a best all-arounder would be:

-highly efficient, 
-single cell, 
-twisty, 
-and have the ability to use common batteries. 

I'm currently awaiting the arrival of a D25A, so maybe that will be it?


----------



## radiopej (Apr 11, 2014)

My Fenix PD32 UE or my EagleTac D25C Clicky. The Fenix is always in my backpack and just lights things up better if I could only have 1. Only downsides are lack of moonlight or tailstanding abilities. 

However, the D25C is always on my person (well, as long as I have pants on) and moonlight mode is very useful. I only regret not having the Nichia 219 version


----------



## ven (Apr 11, 2014)

It is a tough question,really its like a "if you could pick one light" for me but had to think deeper.I have the d25a and d25cvn of which i prefer the d25c,smaller,brighter and de-domed BUT cells wise,the d25a can be fed anywhere with ease with AA cells being sold pretty much anywhere in UK If i had no charger or spare cells the d25c would be useless..........

The tm15 blows my all round light t7.2 out of the water in almost every way,can charge the cells in house too so a bonus,but if i dont have a charge option then again struggling.My tk75vn blows my tm15 out of the water at 4400lm for output and i prefer it to the tm15 as a light.........just ,so tough question.

Still for overall ease of feeding on AAA cells,options of both flood and throw,t7.2 offers a lot of versatility in that respect and cheaper too than others i have mentioned.

Not my best light,but answered on the overall use regarding cells,ease of getting them etc etc .

Moon light for me is N/A as i dont need it,others its a must..........then again others dont need 4000+ lumens...........:laughing: or do they

The light right now with me as my EDC is the d25cvn


----------



## Tmack (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm really torn between the Mx25l3vn and d40avn. In all honesty the d40avn get the most use out of any of my lights. But If I'm choosing 1 I would like a little more power. 
The AA of the d40avn is great, but all the options and function of the Mx25l3vn is nice too. 
Then again, for a real all around performance without taking size into account, the tk75vn is perfect. 

Agreed ven. It's tough


----------



## ven (Apr 11, 2014)

New thread then "Best all rounders you own" :laughing:


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Apr 11, 2014)

Right now that would be my HDS Rotary 250.


----------



## Tmack (Apr 11, 2014)

ven said:


> New thread then "Best all rounders you own" :laughing:



You would just have a list of most of my lights  
I only have a couple single purpose lights.


----------



## AZPops (Apr 13, 2014)

ven said:


> New thread then "Best all rounders you own" :laughing:




I was thinking the same. To ask CPF'rs to pick one light when we have more then a few that could do the job, is difficult / close to impossible IMHO.


:tinfoil:


----------



## Sean (Apr 13, 2014)

I would say the Surefire UB3T for a non-pocketable light or the Zebralight SC600 MKII L2 for a more pocketable light.


----------



## LedTed (Apr 13, 2014)

NiteCore D11.2


----------



## Charles L. (Apr 14, 2014)

Went on a camping trip this weekend. This was in eastern NC, where it is wooded and a 100 yard clearing is rare -- dedicated throwers need not apply (unless they come with a good diffuser). For me a good camping light and a good all-rounder are the same: small, powerful, good range of ouputs including a moonlight mode, pocketable, can tail stand, floody beam, long run time. Ordinarily I use a headlamp the majority of time when camping, but I used this trip as a test of my hand-held lights that could qualify as all-rounders.

I brought the following lights: JetBeam RRT-0, Nitecore Extreme, Nitecore SRT3, Olight S20-L2, Thrunite Catapult with diffuser, Zebralight SC600 II L2 (Cool white), Zebralight SC600w II L2 (Neutral white), and my latest acquisition, a Zebralight SC62d.

I had intended to compare and contrast the lights to see which I thought would be the best all rounder if I could have only one. The test actually went in a different, but equally definitive, direction. Every time I went to use a light, I found myself choosing the same one each time -- the SC600 II L2 Neutral White. Just couldn't bring myself to use another light. 

I guess that reinforces the SC600 II L2 as the best all rounder for my purposes. Next time I'll bring it and the headlamp -- I suspect both would get an equal amount of use.


----------



## kj75 (Apr 14, 2014)

I always carry my Fenix TK35....fits in my pocket...enough flood and throw...different modes and momentary on.


----------



## fridgemagnet (Apr 14, 2014)

Olight S15 2xAA is my pick


----------



## Tmack (Apr 14, 2014)

Sunwayman d40avn at the moment. May change every time the mail shows up


----------



## Lighteous (Apr 14, 2014)

Like most of us, I have many, many lights to choose from. However, the one that I seem to always have with me is a JetBeam RRT01. That's the light I would choose if I could only have one.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 14, 2014)

Like cland, my choice would have been the E1B, except that I switched to AA and AAA flashlights for various reasons.

Now, I would have to say the Quark QTA because it is easy to pocket carry (especially with the deep carry clip), excellent runtimes, uses a variety of batteries, can double as a headlamp by mounting on the the bill of a hat or using the Foursevens headlamp kit, can be leggoed, is easily programmed, has a simple and intuitive UI, readably available spare parts, great warranty and customer support, and has proved very reliable, even in the jungles of Bolivia. All of that works for me.


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 15, 2014)

1.) Jetbeam Bc10 270lms
2.) Lumapower D mini vx2 with std. Cr123 at about 310lms.
3.) Olight M22 Warrior 950 Lms.
4.) Nitecore EA 4 Pioneer 850lms.
5.)Fenix Tk11 r2 250 Lms.
6.) Maglite xl50 139lm.
[I like to mix them up. Edc-ing 1or 2 favorites. Definitely liking the Olight M22 Warrior 950lm taclight. Definitely cool output. Decent beam profile. Paired up with smaller Jetbeam Bc10 , or Lumapower D-mini vx2 for general purpose lighting.]


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh darn, you said only one! No, I couldn't do it! All my other lights would be jealous!


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nitecore SRT7. FANTASTIC interface, enough modes for any task you can dream of, great throw, decent flood, and a quality build. I understand that Nitecore has some QC issues, but if you get good lights, they hit way above their weight/price class.

Although I understand and value floody lights, if I had to pick one, it has to be a thrower. You can always diffuse a throwy light, but you can't increase throw much on a floody light.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 15, 2014)

First I said the Predator Pro, but the SWM D40A does the job as well


----------



## Tmack (Apr 15, 2014)

Gotta agree there. One of my most used lights by far.


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Do you guys like your Armytek predators? They look pretty cool but there's these mixed reviews saying they have such a narrow spill and beam pattern. That they are worthless at close and medium ranges..? Like what the reviews use to Say about some of the Led lenser stuff...are the predators still useful? DO they have reasonable spill light. How about overall brightness?


----------



## Tmack (Apr 15, 2014)

I hear good thing about them. 
Try sunwayman. V11r, V25c, C20c, D40a, t20cs all very nice lights.


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 15, 2014)

My latest acquisition was a Olight m22 Warrior 950lm, and like it a lot so far. Even, temporarily put away the Nitecore Ea 4 Pioneer. Though the predators don't look to bad. Had thought about the Klarus xt 11, but some people were saying it was a super flooder at 820lms. It to, still looks good...


----------



## Treeguy (Apr 15, 2014)

My one light if I only had one?

My AA Rayovac Indestructable.

I`m a simple guy with simple needs.


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 15, 2014)

No! No! I CAN'T do just one! No! Must EDC more lights, MORE things, More stuff! Don't ask me sacrifice! Please No!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 15, 2014)

groutboy_1 said:


> Do you guys like your Armytek predators? They look pretty cool but there's these mixed reviews saying they have such a narrow spill and beam pattern. That they are worthless at close and medium ranges..? Like what the reviews use to Say about some of the Led lender stuff...are the predators still useful? DO they have reasonable spill light. How about overall brightness?


With the throw it has, it isn't a light for close range. Specially not when at max output. At lower modes your fine. Spill is good enough for me.
Brightness is good, although I would like to see it gets a upgrade to 750-800 lumens.


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks. They have a cool design. Maybe they open up the spill one day. Give a good balance, without effecting distance.


----------



## ven (Apr 15, 2014)

groutboy_1 said:


> Thanks. They have a cool design. Maybe they open up the spill one day. Give a good balance, without effecting distance.



Armytek viking!!


----------



## GregY (Apr 15, 2014)

My Solarforce L2P with IOS 4 mode dropin. It's very versatile, tough, not too big to carry (I carry it in my backpack every day). I really like the single 18650 form-factor.

Honorable mention to my Quark Tactical AA/AA2 (lego).


----------



## vicv (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll second an L2P but mine has a vinh made xm-l neutral three mode no memory at 3.5a. Can't beat that


----------



## Luminaire (Apr 15, 2014)

The ultimate all rounder might be the Elzetta ZFL-M60. Bulletproof, waterproof, freezerproof and hammerproof. Two stage tailcap for hi-lo. Weighs only 156 grams. Legendary M60 drop in. A very nice unit indeed.


----------



## ritzone (Apr 15, 2014)

Im pretty new to "collecting" flashlights, but out of the ones I have right now, I think my Nitecore P12 would be the definite winner. For me, perfect amount of throw, flood, low mode, etc for edc perfection. Not really the right size for everybody to edc, but ive been carrying a multitool and flashlight on my belt for several years, so I dont feel right without one on my side. Beats the heck out of the 'ol mini-mags I used to carry/destroy on a regular basis.


----------



## thenikjones (Apr 15, 2014)

McGizom Haiku, specifically the 3V in XPG2. I also have a 2xAA body so I would have that too (I bought it in case I run out of CR123 primaries so that's only fair). The AA Haiku is too dim (May as well be 2 mode) but the 3V is everything I hoped for.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks guys to all who took time out to reply,i have lots of searching to do and hopefully will add one or two of your suggestions to my collection.

As i love AA cell i will start a new thread and see what comes out of that.


----------



## Tmack (Apr 16, 2014)

Gotta go for the d40a if aa is your fancy. Add a "vn" for a 1400lm aa!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams (Apr 16, 2014)

A Surefire LX2 would be a fine all rounder I'd say.


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 16, 2014)

Zebralight SC52 and/or SC62d

Zebralight makes some fantastic lights, extremely portable, tail standing, VERY usable, perfect EDC.


----------



## D6859 (Apr 17, 2014)

Newcomers may find 18650 lithium battery difficult/unuseful/expensive, but I'd keep my Thrunite TN12. Modes from ***-kicking to sublumen level, tail switch and runtime for whole workday. And the cost is really small. I use mine mostly mounted on my bike and I find the combination on throw and flood really good for that. 

If limited to common battery types, I'd choose my Olight S15 operating with 2AA (or 1AA/ 3AA / 14500 lithium).


----------



## Hodsta (Oct 30, 2014)

The one light I carry everywhere, without fail, is a lenslight micro. For those of you who remember Groundhog, he was right, the HDS Basic (needs a mod) is also a fine carry light.


----------



## fnsooner (Oct 30, 2014)

Zebralight SC62w.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Oct 30, 2014)

Fenix TK41. Good low power close up illumination, decent throw and cheap to feed with either Eneloop's or primary AA's.


----------



## marsos52 (Oct 30, 2014)

well, the light that works in every situation is my brass Peak El Capitan with a dark sucks pocket clip and a mom switch.
if I need it for low to medium setting I use a AA, if I want more output I use a 14500. 

but, I must admit my new Nitecore MH2C has become a real contender. its pluses out way it's cons. 
only time will time if it will ever be my main source of portable lighting.


----------



## Lucky Duck (Oct 30, 2014)

Zebralight SC62d.


----------



## GeoBruin (Oct 30, 2014)

Zebralight SC62w


----------



## StorminMatt (Oct 30, 2014)

Zebralight SC62d/SC62w. I actually have both. And I have to say that these are probably two of the best all-around lights there are.


----------



## xcfan (Oct 31, 2014)

at my age, my vision is not perfect, so i like to see everything in my field of vision lit up for a few hundred feet. 
that's why i use the fenix tk35 ue.

http://www.scandinavianoutdoorstore...ges/fenix-tk35-ultimate-edition-in-action.jpg

*Image tags deleted from hot linked image - Norm*


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Oct 31, 2014)

For me in a smaller package it is the Zebralight SC600 MK2 or SC52 L2.

In a bigger package I keep going for my Fenix TK75 or the SR52VN.

It is hard to beat the SR52VN as it can be recharged via USB cable and fits great in the hand with great runtimes whilst still fitting in my back or front pocket, just not as easily as the Zebralights though.

I cycle the use of most of my lights around a fair bit but the ones above are my favourites!



*CHEERS*


----------



## Zanders (Oct 31, 2014)

Zebralight Sc62w.


----------



## run4jc (Oct 31, 2014)

That's tough. But easy at the same time. 

McGizmo Haiku High CRI with a 119V emitter.

Runner up - HDS Tactical rotary with XPG2 emitter


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Oct 31, 2014)

Zanders said:


> Zebralight Sc62w.



Same.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 31, 2014)

Zanders said:


> Zebralight Sc62w.





Fireclaw18 said:


> Same.



Yes...I'm done buying. Looking to sell lights now.


----------



## Charles L. (Oct 31, 2014)

ZL SC62 gets a lot of love. My SC62d has supplanted the SC600 as best all-rounder.


----------



## wjv (Oct 31, 2014)

1) 1xAA Spark SG5 with the additional reflector. Better than a SC52! 2nd place for a 1xAA is a EagleTec D25a.
2) 2xAA Fenix LD22
3) CR123 - ??? - Like my 47's mini mx, but I'm sure threre are better options
4) 18650 Fenix PD32UE


----------



## thedoc007 (Oct 31, 2014)

My best all-rounder is definitely the Nitecore TM26. It is also the most fun to use, thanks to the OLED. 

In practice, though, larger lights get used less. For day-to-day stuff, the Zebralight SC600 Mk II L2 is my go-to light. It gets carried more than any other.


----------



## historyfuzz (Oct 31, 2014)

+1 on the TK35UE for best all-around. It floods incredibly well, yet still throws a good distance and has a perfect tint. It sits right in the middle of big and small. On the big side, a TK75 or Eagletac MX25L2. On the small side a PD35 2014 edition.


----------



## Ryp (Oct 31, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> My best all-rounder is definitely the Nitecore TM26.


----------



## burntoshine (Nov 2, 2014)

HDS 3700k high cri clicky


----------



## Lithium466 (Nov 2, 2014)

Same for me...even if mine is not orange! Wish it was.


----------



## Treeguy (Nov 2, 2014)

Best all rounder... probably my little Quark Pro 1xAA. Really like that light. :thumbsup:


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 2, 2014)

Mini maglite aaa.




Poppy said:


> I forgot to mention that I just ordered a
> CQG S2 2AAA XP-G2 penlight 15lm / 120 lm.
> *I'm thinking that it might be comfortable enough to EDC a penlight. IF so*, then THIS might be EDC-able, and a better all around light than the single AAA light.
> SO the jury is still out. LOL



thats what I've found, thinner/longer disappears better & easier to retrieve from my pocket.


----------



## torchsarecool (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi.

a new favourite for me is my SWM M40a. 

Love the beam profile, good throw but quite a broad hotspot and nice spill
powered by AA batteries for convenience 
good size and weight. Makes me feel secure having it there but its not a burden to carry.

looks ace! The reason why I bought it was for its design more then anything else. Until I got it in my hands and tried it I wasn't expecting much performance wise, but It has surpassed expectations.


----------



## radiopej (Nov 2, 2014)

Very hard to choose, but if I had to I'd keep the Fenix PD32 UE or the Olight M10.


----------



## Garanddad (Nov 2, 2014)

HDS rotary with a very close second of Preon Revo. They are both always near.


----------



## drillbit (Nov 3, 2014)

HDS clicky, w/Nichia 219. Always with me.


----------



## fonaryk (Nov 3, 2014)

Alpha ready made.


----------



## johnnyl (Nov 3, 2014)

Niteye 10 modded with an xml2 4c tint noctigon with an Efest imr 18350 or an 18650 with my extension.


----------



## Daekar (Nov 3, 2014)

As much as I would like to say it's a larger and brighter light, the light that to me is the most useful do-all is nothing glamorous - it's my 4Sevens Mini AA. Always on my keychain, the same or better OTF output as an old school 6P for the same runtime, and great low and medium runtimes. Runs on an eneloop by default and any cheap AA in a pinch.

Runner up would be another 4Sevens light, Quark 2AA Neutral - really low low, very useful high/turbo, well shaped beam with decent flood and throw.

EDIT: I could be pursuaded to abandon the Mini AA for an 18350-powered neutral light that had slightly higher output on high and just extended runtime on low and medium. But only if it had a neutral emitter. Honestly, I'm not going to be buying anything (and haven't for several years) that isn't neutral tint.


----------



## Berneck1 (Nov 4, 2014)

I think many of the single AA lights that are out today could fall into this category. It's very subjective, but for best "all-rounder" it needs to check a lot of boxes. 

First and foremost is battery type. 18650 and CR123 are just not common enough, in my opinion. The most common battery type is the AA. I don't think anyone would dispute this. So, the best all-rounder would have to take AA's.

Next would be portability. It has to be something someone would always carry with them. 2xAA lights are portable enough, but just about everybody can manage to fit a 1xAA in their pocket. Not everybody would carry a 2xAA light at all times. So, it would have to be single AA.

Then I suppose you need a few brightness levels. I think you would need something that can achieve at around 200 lumens at the high end. That is a lot of light for the vast majority of situations. You will also need a good firefly mode to be very discreet. And finally, a level or two well spaced in between. 

You would need some level of weatherproofing. I'm not saying that it needs to be waterproof, but you should feel confident in heavy rain, etc.

Some people feel strobe mode is a gimmick. I, for one, have actually found it useful on two occasions through the years. Is it a deal breaker if it doesn't have it? Not at all. I only mention it because many people do happen to like it. However, the strobe HAS to be immediately accessible. If you have to cycle through modes to get to it, it's probably useless in most situations where you might want it. The other blinking modes are even less useful.

Another requirement I have is a switch that is not easily activated in the pocket. Rear-clicky switches with a guard around them usually solve this issue. I find that many of the side switches activate too easily in the pocket and unexpectedly drain the battery. I'm surprised at how many EDC lights are so easily activated. 

I could probably go on and on about certain performance specs, etc. The amount of light some of these companies are getting out of every day AA's is nothing short of astounding. Just look at the Thrunite Neutron 2014 version. It will only continue to get better. Some will argue you need more lumens. I argue that the brighter the lights get, the less useful the light becomes in many situations. I have lights nearing 3000 lumens and I find in most situations I have to step them down considerably because I can't even see what the light is pointing at because it's so bright. The more lumens you achieve the higher the lows tend to be also. For an all-rounder you do not need retina burning levels.

All that being said, the best all-rounder is the light that will be useful in the vast majority of everyday situations. It will also be one that most people will be willing to have with them at all times. The light I like most at the moment is the Eagletac D25a. It checks the most boxes for my needs. I do like the Thrunite Neutron, but the easily activated switch negates any usefulness.

Is there anything I may have left out? What are your thoughts?









Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007 (Nov 4, 2014)

Berneck1 said:


> Is there anything I may have left out? What are your thoughts?



I agree with most of your thoughts, with a couple exceptions. 

To me, all rounder means it is capable of doing a huge variety of tasks. And 1x18650 based lights are not necessarily that much larger, but they offer either four times the performance, or four times the runtime, or double the performance and double the runtime, etc., when compared to a 1xAA light. Hard to argue with that. They are simply capable of a far greater range of tasks. I don't see how the availability of a battery type has anything to do with it. For a SHTF light, perhaps, although even then my belief is that obtaining a off-the-grid charging solution makes more sense than trying to scavenge batteries.

Also, although some brighter lights forgo low lows (Fenix, I'm looking at you!), there are certainly bright lights with very low modes too. My pick, the Zebralight SC600 Mk II L2, offers multiple lows, down to a small fraction of one lumen. But it can also do 1000 lumens on turbo. No AA light has that kind of range.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 4, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> I agree with most of your thoughts, with a couple exceptions.
> 
> To me, all rounder means it is capable of doing a huge variety of tasks. And 1x18650 based lights are not necessarily that much larger, but they offer either four times the performance, or four times the runtime, or double the performance and double the runtime, etc., when compared to a 1xAA light. Hard to argue with that. They are simply capable of a far greater range of tasks. I don't see how the availability of a battery type has anything to do with it. For a SHTF light, perhaps, although even then my belief is that obtaining a off-the-grid charging solution makes more sense than trying to scavenge batteries.
> 
> Also, although some brighter lights forgo low lows (Fenix, I'm looking at you!), there are certainly bright lights with very low modes too. My pick, the Zebralight SC600 Mk II L2, offers multiple lows, down to a small fraction of one lumen. But it can also do 1000 lumens on turbo. No AA light has that kind of range.



I agree with this too. I was topping off the batteries on most of my flashlights last night and realized they were ALL 1x18650. I still have a few AA lights, but only 18650 cells really make sense to me anymore 99% of the time. I keep an AA in my car for emergencies and in some random places.


----------



## PierceTheNight (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't have many lights, but I would consider the Foursevens Mini MA with Nite Ize headband to be the most versatile light I own.


----------



## mudcamper (Nov 6, 2014)

Berneck1 said:


> First and foremost is battery type. 18650 and CR123 are just not common enough, in my opinion. The most common battery type is the AA. I don't think anyone would dispute this. So, the best all-rounder would have to take AA's.



I dispute this. It depends on the person. I long ago abandoned AA for CR123. Then about a year ago, I abandoned CR123 and made the move to 18650 rechargeable ONLY. 

So for me, the clear winner is the Zebralight SC62. I just don't pick up any of my other lights anymore. The SC62 has replaced them all, except for one, my best thrower, the Eagletac M25C2.


----------



## Danielsan (Nov 6, 2014)

an allrounder in my opinion is a super bright light which throws good and have a good flood as well. Its a light that can do everything, super low and super bright. The size dosnt matter here so i would go for lets say a niwalker MM18, its like the only flashlight you need as a household light and its still pretty compact. For me even a niwalker MM15 would be the perfect one for all light because i just never need a throw greater then 200m. But those 4xaa lights like the jetbeam SRA40 are great allround lights as well.


----------



## funkychateau (Nov 6, 2014)

Oztorchfreak said:


> For me in a smaller package it is the Zebralight SC600 MK2 or SC52 L2.




My thoughts exactly. I've had the SC600-II for about a year, and recently added the SC52W L2. This pair does everything (other than long-range throw) well, in very compact packages with intuitive user interface.

I'm now in the mode of giving away a lot of my other lights because I'm no longer interested in using them.


----------



## twl (Nov 6, 2014)

Berneck1 asked for our thoughts on his post.
My thoughts are that the "most common" AA batteries are alkalines, and they leak. And they don't recharge.
I'm okay with Eneloops or 14500 lithium, but then we aren''t talking the "most common" batteries any more, and they are rechargeable specialty cells, just like other rechargeable specialty cells. 
It doesn't do any good to have a "common" battery that ruins your flashlight.

After that, pick any battery you want, because they will all be specialty batteries.
Personally, I use 18350 and 18650 cells the most. My "all rounders" are Oveready TorchLab Pocket Triples in the pocket, and Malkoff Hound Dog or Wildcat on the belt or in my coat pocket. I also have an MBI HFR with an IMR 10440 on my keychain.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Zebralight H52w because it is a:

1. Headlamp
2. Flashlight
3. Work light


----------



## pineapple (Nov 6, 2014)

I'd have to say my Surefire E2L Outdoorsman w/F04 diffuser:

1. Long run time
2. Simple UI
3. Two modes (low, high) is enough (for me)
4. Bezel-down pocket clip
5. With the F04 it's a nice light indoors, and good for close/medium range outdoors
6. Enough reach outdoors w/o the diffuser
7. Basically it covers all the bases I need for an EDC


----------



## shanover (Nov 6, 2014)

I must be in the minority here. When I hit the power button I want it to light up the world, I don't care about a sub lumen low, a mid range that will show me my toes and the roots of a tree to my left, I want a light that will let me see something far enough away to avoid it. My most recent go to light is a Fenix HL55 that I removed from its headlight mount. It has decent enough high to show me whats out there, and if it gets too blinding for close tasks, it has a low enough low. My all around light tho, has to be my FourSevens MMX, I use it daily at work, and a second one at home in the evenings. I do feed them 18650's tho, to keep battery costs down. Work buys my CR123's, but I'm really starting to enjoy the runtime of the 18650. I looked a long time for a light that I could use for work that would give me details on equipment 25 feet in the air, and the MMX does it for me!


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 6, 2014)

Minority, nope. I am sure others have been there too. 

shanover, I used to be that way too. lol I thought I would never change. But, I have. For now, notice I said for Now! lol I may change back again, I like a light that is super smooth beam that is nice and warm, with good throw and some flood. I like a super low moonlight. As long as the high is around 200 plus lumen I am happy with that for general usage. 

My favorite "rounder" is probably my Fraz QTC. It does everything well for me.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 7, 2014)

I just got in my 2nd E1DL, and after trying the first one out for a few weeks I absolutely love it. I was coming from a Fury and wasn't excited about the high output first but I quickly acclimated as I just hold it to my shirt and quick click for low ( 5 lumens 300 Lumens high ). It sounds cumbersome but its second nature now and I don't feel annoyed by it at all. So Im keeping both, 1 for the BOB and one for carry.The throw on these things was an awesome surprise as I never experienced Surefires optics, decent spill to boot. On top of that you get a solid 2 hours of useful light on high ( probably longer but I ended @ 2 hours and Had aprox 3-5 lumens), 47 hrs on low. Nice, tight, long runtime package.

That said, I was coming from a Fury, and even thought the "low" is 15 Lumens, I have to say this is an excellent all round light. 15 lumens is perfect for pretty much any close up task or walking. Then your just half click away from 500.... I was thinking about selling it in the Marketplace but am now stumped. Counter to our culture I actually want LESS lights.....

*So best all rounder even thought I might sell her? Surefire Fury P2X.* I've owned most of the overseas brands as well but hands down this is the best all round light for day to day stuff.


----------



## cland72 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm torn.

My FourSevens Mini123 (XPG, HCRI) is in my pocket, and does 90% of my lighting needs extremely well. However, I see my *Surefire E1B as my best true all arounder*. It is small enough to carry everywhere, has the TIR for throw, and can be paired with a F04 for flood. It has a nice high mode, and a long lasting low mode. The clip works great when used bezel down, and the click switch makes it more convenient for one handed use whereas I have to use two hands with the Mini.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 7, 2014)

cland72 said:


> I'm torn.
> 
> My FourSevens Mini123 (XPG, HCRI) is in my pocket, and does 90% of my lighting needs extremely well. However, I see my *Surefire E1B as my best true all arounder*. It is small enough to carry everywhere, has the TIR for throw, and can be paired with a F04 for flood. It has a nice high mode, and a long lasting low mode. The clip works great when used bezel down, and the click switch makes it more convenient for one handed use whereas I have to use two hands with the Mini.



cland!

My heart skipped a beat when I read the first few words. I thought you were switching teams!

I remember when the "recommend me a light" forum was. "Quark." "I'd personally go with a Quark." "Have you checked out the Quark yet?"
"Welcome to CPF! you should really check out the Quark XXX, its sweet." "If I only had one light, quark." "Interesting question! I guess if I had to eat a flashlight it would most definitely be a Quark!" " Yeah, the Grand Canyon is pretty cool, but I'd rather own a Quark instead." " Do you guys think when we die and go to heaven we get to bring our quarks? Do you think if we are really good we get new ones when we get there? I really want to get in but if it's not dark in heaven thats kinda a deal breaker for me."


At any rate FourSevens makes great lights that would fit the bill of an all round light for a vast majority of CPFrs.


----------



## LightWalker (Nov 7, 2014)

ForrestChump said:


> " Do you guys think when we die and go to heaven we get to bring our quarks? Do you think if we are really good we get new ones when we get there? I really want to get in but if it's not dark in heaven thats kinda a deal breaker for me."



I'm hoping for a platinum Quark with mindcontrol user interface myself.


----------



## cland72 (Nov 7, 2014)

ForrestChump said:


> cland!
> 
> My heart skipped a beat when I read the first few words. I thought you were switching teams!
> 
> ...



Yeah, I love my Surefires, but my Quark Mini fits in my front pocket with my keys as if it didn't exist, I don't mind it getting scratched and banged up for $30, and it just WORKS time and time again when I need it. I have a Quark QPL that sits on my night stand strictly for moon mode, but a Surefire is always close when I'm in the car or at home, and when I'm not working I tend to carry the E1B everywhere.

The FourSevens brand has been good to me, I can't say the same for Fenix. But yes, I'm a die hard Surefire guy (well, at least the pre-2010 models).


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 7, 2014)

LightWalker said:


> I'm hoping for a platinum Quark with mindcontrol user interface myself.



Say what??? You haven't gotten one yet? I just ordered mine from Fastech. They say: It puts out 10,000 Purple Lumens, and has a 8500 mAh CR123R battery too! Its gonna be so sweet! I will keep you posted. :twothumbs


Cland72, E1B is a fine little light. Great grab & go around the house task light. I keep a lanyard on mine with a GID zipper pull. Very handy. I keep a Quark Tactical in my desk drawer. Great beat around light. No worries if co-worker decides they like it too much. Ya know! lol


----------



## LightWalker (Nov 7, 2014)

Str8stroke said:


> Say what??? You haven't gotten one yet? I just ordered mine from Fastech. They say: It puts out 10,000 Purple Lumens, and has a 8500 mAh CR123R battery too! Its gonna be so sweet! I will keep you posted. :twothumbs
> 
> 
> Cland72, E1B is a fine little light. Great grab & go around the house task light. I keep a lanyard on mine with a GID zipper pull. Very handy. I keep a Quark Tactical in my desk drawer. Great beat around light. No worries if co-worker decides they like it too much. Ya know! lol



I'm waiting for the high CRI version.


----------



## Capaints (Nov 8, 2014)

I always carry my Fenix LD01 in my pocket, I use it quite frequently throughout my day


----------



## flatline (Nov 9, 2014)

I've got a legacy hi-cri HDS clicky that I use for everything. I know that 100L doesn't sound like a lot by current standards, but I never go higher than my 33L mode anyways.

--flatline


----------



## msim (Nov 9, 2014)

flatline said:


> I've got a legacy hi-cri HDS clicky that I use for everything.
> 
> --flatline



I bought the same light on the marketplace a few weeks ago and it has become my go to light. I have plenty of brighter lights for when extra lumens are needed but there's just something perfect about these 100 beautifully tinted lumens.


----------



## BrianHook (Nov 10, 2014)

I'll keep FordEx Mini Cree Led Flashlight. [h=1][/h]


----------



## dave101 (Nov 20, 2014)

It's a tie.....

ArmyTek Wizard 1200 Lumens throws an absolute wall of light. 5500K seems ideal temp for me. Almost as small as the SC62.

ZebraLight SC62 UI is simple to manipulate once learned and you will not find a smaller 18650 light.


----------



## Charles L. (Nov 20, 2014)

dave101 said:


> It's a tie.....
> 
> ArmyTek Wizard 1200 Lumens throws an absolute wall of light. 5500K seems ideal temp for me. Almost as small as the SC62.
> 
> ZebraLight SC62 UI is simple to manipulate once learned and you will not find a smaller 18650 light.



That is a great combo.


----------



## LostnTime (Nov 26, 2014)

I find that I use my SC600 II L2 more than any other light around the house, although I like my D25C Clicky XM-L2 U2 as well, and it is the one I carry with me most.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 26, 2014)

Right now, a PD22 200. Fits perfectly into a 5.11 cargo pant cell pocket. The 8 lumen low is all I use, every day. I love it so much I got a spare - and tried out the PD22G2. Used it for a day, and found the 3 lumen low is too low - returned for refund. I have found my sweet spot - around 8 lumen at turn on.


----------



## twin63 (Nov 26, 2014)

reppans said:


> Quark - Lego'd QPA-X


This. QP2A-X head on a 1xAA body. My primary light since 2009 had been a Quark AA. After reading some of reppans' posts about the QPA-X, I decided to put one together. It's basically my old Quark AA with a little more "muscle" and does almost everything I need a light to do on a day to day basis.


----------



## firelord777 (Nov 28, 2014)

Fenix TA21


----------



## BLUE LED (Nov 28, 2014)

Rofis TR51 XM-L2. A nice compact 2 x 18650 light


----------



## hammerknocker (Nov 30, 2014)

SC600w MKII L2. Didn't even give it a second thought.


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 30, 2014)

Prometheus lights!.
alpha ready-made cool white custom.


----------



## airmen (Nov 30, 2014)

Thrunite TN12(2014). Compact with good modes.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Nov 30, 2014)

ForrestChump said:


> At any rate FourSevens makes great lights that would fit the bill of an all round light for a vast majority of CPFrs.



I have a few 4sevens lights, and my favourite is the Quark QP2A-X. Good all-round light. However, I find myself using my Zebralights much more often.

As much as I like the Quarks I have, I think 4sevens' product line is getting a little stale. Plus, their refusal to use any warm-white or neutral-white emitters in their designs has me holding off buying any more of their lights. Their latest sale tempted me a bit, but cool-white just doesn't do it for me anymore.


----------



## A264 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello all, 1st post
since 2002 off & on the A2 from surefire white LEDs has been my EDC.
most recently I FEEL the A2 is turning iconic.
I am also very very interested in ANY A2 stories
thanks


----------



## Norm (Dec 1, 2014)

A264 said:


> I am also very very interested in ANY A2 stories
> thanks



:welcome:

You should browse this search.

And post in whichever thread you think is appropriate, let's not drag this thread Off Topic. - Norm


----------



## 270winchester (Dec 2, 2014)

Right now I find myself to be edc'ing an odd ball. I have some of the latest Surefire lights including the E2DL Ultra, but I always have a single level KX1 head on a vital gear body. It has just the right amount of light for walking and working, and I don't worry about the battery life since it runs seemingly forever, and the TIR concentrates most of the light into a large useful hotspot with just enough spill. I like the last gen L1 for the same reason, the low level is useful, but the KX1 on VG FB1 body is just tiny.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 3, 2014)

Right now it is a A2ZL head on a LX2 tube. 30 lumens of soft flood and a pencil thin highbeam for spotting. The two stage switch is perfect for this setup as the flood is the 1st stage.

I also have a E2DL Ultra head on the A2ZL tube. Not an all rounder but the low kicks in 1st and this is ideal for me!


----------



## Dishonor39 (Dec 4, 2014)

V11r XP-L or XM-L Gen 1 Neutral off of 14500s with the AA extender. Good palm size, deep carry. Pairs well with a Leatherman Wave or Emerson Mini A-100 or Benchmade Mini Grip in Wilkins Grips with a deep carry clip.


----------



## NonSenCe (Dec 4, 2014)

best allrounder i have.. still the same: my old 47s quark AA tactical neutral tint version. it still is with me pretty much daily. (i have tried to change it to something else but nothing lasts more than week in its place and back it goes.. its on its 4th holster i think) 

second place goes to my neutral tint zebralight aa headlamp. (cant recall which of the old models it was, h502w? h52w? the one with semiflood lens.)

if pressed to pick only one.. i would have to choose the zebralight even i if now i place it 2nd. likely would like to get their newer more powerful aa models to replace it but as all rounder, pocket light or headlight, semiflood beam and more outputs in clever ui wins it over simpleton QaaTn.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 4, 2014)

Thats tough!! How about Two and they have to fit different categories?!! 

One EDC and One mid ranged light, search light ect.

*1.TK75vn KT 

2.SC62D[COOL WHITE] 

SORRY IF I CHEATED!
*


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 4, 2014)

Its nearly as wide as a Coke can and its two reflector set up just looks funky but my Fenix TK-51 also puts out the best most well defined throw and flood beams Ive ever seen in any flashlight outside of dedicated emergency equipment so TK-51 for me. I like this light so much Im looking for a custom sheath for it. The lights 3x18650 set up really powers both emitters to their furthest point which is a point that is very impressive. Ill take the TK-51 over the TK-75 anyday


----------



## Capolini (Dec 4, 2014)

CelticCross74 said:


> Its nearly as wide as a Coke can and its two reflector set up just looks funky but my Fenix TK-51 also puts out the best most well defined throw and flood beams Ive ever seen in any flashlight outside of dedicated emergency equipment so TK-51 for me. I like this light so much Im looking for a custom sheath for it. The lights 3x18650 set up really powers both emitters to their furthest point which is a point that is very impressive. Ill take the TK-51 over the TK-75 anyday



lol! I don't think you have seen the TK75vn KT?! A little bigger but close to double the lumens[~3300/3400] and almost triple the throw 341Kcd/1167m/1276yards!!! The stock TK75 also blows away the TK51 in output.

A matter of preference,,,,,,,,,especially if your looking for less bulk and much less output which is what the TK51 is in this comparison.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 4, 2014)

Capolini said:


> especially if your looking for less bulk and much less output which is what the TK51 is in this comparison.



But what about the ThruNite TN36? Less bulk _and_ more output.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 4, 2014)

Ryp said:


> But what about the ThruNite TN36? Less bulk _and_ more output.


 
More lumens[TN36] but not more throw[only 299m]. It certainly puts out a "wall of light". That is what it is suppose to do and about the only thing it can do. 

I could not spot a deer from 200 yards away and know what it is. All of this is preference! I want a light with power and throw. The Wolf Capo needs to see what is going on!

The TK75 Stock or "VN" has the best balance/combination of throw and lumens than any other light. That is hard to argue with.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 4, 2014)

I assumed output meant lumens.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 4, 2014)

That is a fair assumption! Lumens are used for either flood or throw[cd's]. If a light is 1000 lumens it can use them in those Two ways[Flood/Cd's] totally different.

However they are used is the total output,at least in my mind! lol!

Getting back to the TK75,,,IT USES THEM[LUMENS] in the best combination for balancing flood and throw!


----------



## hoop762 (Dec 4, 2014)

Easy. Pd35vn. Pocketable and super bright with great throw and plenty of usable spill. 5 brightness modes and the awesome fenix strobe. The only thing I feel it lacks and wish it had is the built in voltage meter like my nitecore p12. If I could only keep one, it would be the Fenix pd35vn.


----------



## Romo Lampkin's Cat (Dec 4, 2014)

Zebralight SC600 MkII. Small, powerful, astonishingly bright, and its clip secures it firmly in my front pants pocket. I use it when looking under my car, when walking though my dark house to go to bed, or when chasing crabs on an Outer Banks beach. Sometimes I even clip it to a baseball cap so it can function as a headlamp. Flashlights have always made me happy, and this one is my favorite.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 4, 2014)

Just got the 2015 edition 1000 lumen P12 and have gotta say it is very impressive! Also just got the 2015 EA41 at 1020 lumens it is even more impressive than the P12. If I wanted to go compact with a light that takes AA but is still a total powerhouse then the 2015 EA41 is pretty tough to beat. The throw out the 2015 EA41 is pretty impressive now


----------



## bright star (Dec 4, 2014)

That's easy ! Fenix LD 41. Fairly compact , throws out a strong beam and flood ,a really terrific underrated light. Imho.


----------



## msim (Dec 4, 2014)

bright star said:


> That's easy ! Fenix LD 41. Fairly compact , throws out a strong beam and flood ,a really terrific underrated light. Imho.



Mine lives in my glove box so I don't use it much, but whenever I do, I'm impressed! Solid, well made and a great beam.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 5, 2014)

My best all around light has got to be my Spy Tri V2. Flood, reflector and aspheric all in one light.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 5, 2014)

Im still sticking up for my TK51. The size and weirdness of the two reflector setup justify themselves in the astonishing performance of both individual throw and flood beams. Must be nice to be able to afford a Spy Tri...they are what $1200?


----------



## Lord Bear (Jan 22, 2015)

Peak 17500 QTC from Oveready with 3 battery adapters (AA/14500, AAA/10440, CR123/16340). 
With the SS momentary plunger, black Al body, blackened Moddoo pocket clip and SS head, it looks good, tailstands reliably and has "just right" knurling. Smmooooth threads mean you don't need two hands. This battery vampire will still operate even with depleted units that won't even excite a glow with anything else! But lowest low is a serious PITA if trying to get it just right. Also have to make sure it's truly off by giving it an extra half turn since it might flicker back on when you aren't looking! But in everyday use and for simply accessing more or less light it works great! 
If I were to EDC this, the light would be clipped to pocket with the battery adapters in their shipping tube riding on my belt in a Fenix AA light holster. Did exactly that when I first got this little gem but as implied I don't actually EDC it. That's usually the Ra Tactical 170 GD Clicky or the HDS Rotary 170 Nichia 219B from Oveready. (The Rotary tailstands perfectly and as such gets 2nd place all rounder vote.)
Because the Peak 17500 QTC is dare I say, the best all rounder I've come across, it has a permanent place in my EDC TEOTWAWKI SHTF BOB. (...can't believe how the previous sentence ended but I"ll let it stand... )


----------



## run4jc (Jan 22, 2015)

First up -

HDS EDC Executive 140 lumen with 219A emitter

Second - 

HDS EDC Executive 325 lumen with XP-L emitter

I own 2 other HDS lights - both rotaries - and like that interface, but for rock solid reliability, flexibility, tint, useful output, run time, etc., that 140 executive is awesome.


----------



## timbo114 (Jan 22, 2015)

*My 4Sevens Quark AA tactical XP-E Q35A *


----------



## BigBluefish (Jan 22, 2015)

I think it would have to be my Malkoff MDC Li-ion 3-mode neutral. Three well spaced levels. Nice beam pattern and great tint. Small size so can be carried easily. Durable. Only problem is that it has to run on RCRs. Or 14500s or 17670s...but that would require other body tubes, so, maybe that's not "one light." I could put it on an E-series body that takes 17670s and 16340s with a dummy cell, so that would be more versatility from one light. 

Tough choice though as I have a Tana-modded E2L with a reflector and Nichia 219 on a two-level driver...low and screaming bright. That runs on a 17670 as well, though I think I could run it on 2 x CR123a cells. 

And I am rather partial to my A2s. My white actually has a not-very-blue-at all LED ring, and is a pleasure to use, and has surprisingly good throw from the incan lamp. Runtime isn't the best. I'd honestly have to choose the Malkoff or Tana E2L over the A2, but the cool factor of the A2 is worth something. Probably just not a practical something.


----------



## BigBluefish (Jan 22, 2015)

timbo114 said:


> *My 4Sevens Quark AA tactical XP-E Q35A*



I like those emitters.  Good throw and nice tint.


----------



## BigBluefish (Jan 22, 2015)

Lord Bear said:


> Because the Peak 17500 QTC is dare I say, the best all rounder I've come across, it has a permanent place in my EDC TEOTWAWKI SHTF BOB. (...can't believe how the previous sentence ended but I"ll let it stand... )



Isn't "EDC" and "TEOTWAWKI SHTF BOB" an oxymoron? If not, your life is far more exciting than mine, and you appear to be handling the stress admirably.


----------



## Labradford (Jan 22, 2015)

If I had to get rid of all my lights except one, I would keep my Nitecore P12. Nice beam with some flood to it, but still can reach out 100 yards (I'm talking practical applications here). 4 levels of light that are spaced out fairly evenly. Lightweight enough to carry it around all day if you had to.


----------



## SixM (Jan 22, 2015)

This, :twothumbs









This is my all around "go to" light. It gets carried daily at work, and when I'm not at work it sets at a convenient spot in the house, to be used for

whatever I need a flashlight for.

It has a Nailbender XML2 High CRI drop-in. Modes are: moonlight, low, medium, high, with memory. It has a smooth reflector, L2 tailcap, s.s. bezel, and a Panasonic 3400mah 18650 inside. 

It has a level of light for whatever task needs done, long run times, tail stands, and it is waterproof. ( I dropped it in a muddy trench once with two feet of water in it. Thankfully, it was on at the time, so my partner just picked it up and handed it back to me). One of many times it's been dropped, usually on concrete from shoulder level.

I own a 6P, G2, C2, E1e, and E2e, but this is the one that gets used for just about everything, it gets used hard and I don't feel as guilty as I might abusing my Surefires. Also I don't get the runtime with the Surefires, if they were 18650 ready it might be different.

I had a bulletproof Solarforce L2M before this, I gave it to my brother who works construction also and it's still going strong. I liked the L2T format better.

This light works everytime, it hasn't let me down yet so it's the one I grab for just about everything.

The only negative aspect is the size. If I need to carry something smaller though, I'll just grab my s.s. E05 or upgraded E1e.


----------



## tandem (Jan 22, 2015)

^^^ Nicely worn light there! ^^^ 

If I had to give up all but one?

For years I've answered this question with a Malkoff MD2 H/L with M61 drop in. Two levels, momentary, forward clicky, tail stands. Light is fully potted and likely more reliable than 90% of most lights out there. Yeah, that'd be my answer today too, if I could have _only one_.

I will admit to being tempted by practicality to respond with either a Zebralight 1xAA headlamp (which gets used around here frequently) or the ZL SC600 Mk II L2 which I'm carrying as an EDC light, but it's the Malkoff MD2 H/L that is in my duty vest and Malkoff equipped SureFire in my grab and go bag.


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 22, 2015)

Best EDC all rounder for me is a three way tie between ZL Sc52d, ZL SC600IIL2, and Quark QPA low voltage. That's gotta be my top picks in the EDC class. Though I just got it recently, Vinh's TubeVN is vyying for a top spot.

In "full size," it's Armytek Predator 2.5 Warm White all the way.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 23, 2015)

Ok, only ONE light that I own in my collection. Hmmm... I think I have the perfect light on its way to me that will answer to: "if I was forced to only use one light in the rest of my life, a true allrounder" - The SC62w. I think it will have it all - UI, spacing, power, size (must fit in the front jeans pocket IMO), run-time, usable beam, comfortably wide spill, tint (if I win the lottery...). But I cannot really vote for that light yet, without cheating, as I don´t own it nor really know how it performs...

I will chose my L10, 4-modes, Nichia 219B. This light is with me every breath I take. It has it all, but will obviously lack some throw so it is not the perfect allrounder, but the best I have for now that is convenient in size, always to be carried.


----------



## joxa80 (Jan 23, 2015)

easily my sc600,has the right balance between size and output in a size you can carry it always with you


----------



## RedLED (Jan 23, 2015)

At the moment, I would say my Haiku XML. This light with its 24/7 McGizmo clip and the three levels of the light with the XML add up to a handy setup from working on, or looking for something to tactical blinding of and keeping the fools at night well away from you.

Plus, it is always with me and that is where the clip comes in. Keeps the light always at the ready.


----------



## C.M.S (Jan 23, 2015)

So far would be the ZL SC600 II L2 . High output , floody with good throw , great run time , small size = win win win win .


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Blazer296 (Jan 24, 2015)

Currently, Quark QP2L-X, in my shirt pocket as soon as I get dressed every day.

Subject to change, as I am just getting into "real" flashlights.

Jim


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 25, 2015)

awww cmon guys!! Not one mention of the ET TX25C2?? Thats what I EDC


----------



## Cyrax (Jan 25, 2015)

historyfuzz said:


> I have tested 25 lights in recent months and you're right, the Fenix PD35 is a perfect all-around pocket light with incredible power and flood. The Zebra
> light 600 mkII is even floodier and smaller, but lacks a tail switch. I'm also really enjoying my SRT-7 which has a linear dimmer ring and the Lawman R1 because it is so well crafted.



I also second the nitecore srt7. For me, it's far brighter and all purpose due to variable range and outs Chinese clones of ultrafire 2k lumens out of box


----------



## NH Lumens (Jan 25, 2015)

For size, output, beam pattern and UI, this one is hard to beat (using an IMR 14500 to power it);


----------



## Long RunTime (Jan 25, 2015)

6P with M61NL drop-in.


----------



## Wellgate (Jan 25, 2015)

Nitecore SRT3 complete flexibility in output inc moonlight, beacon mode and AA and RCR123 battery operation.


----------



## Berneck1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Wellgate said:


> Nitecore SRT3 complete flexibility in output inc moonlight, beacon mode and AA and RCR123 battery operation.



I agree, I like the SRT3. There's only one drawback. It's awfully large for a single CR123/AA light.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## fridgemagnet (Jan 25, 2015)

My Zebralight SC52w-l2. as it does everything necessary for me, and is tiny.

But when the SC62w arrives, it may well be the new star.


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 25, 2015)

NH Lumens said:


> For size, output, beam pattern and UI, this one is hard to beat (using an IMR 14500 to power it);



Nice photo. If you want probably twice the runtime or more you could run it on a 2500 mah 16650 with a 2x123 body and it would only be a little longer.


----------



## NH Lumens (Jan 25, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> Nice photo. If you want probably twice the runtime or more you could run it on a 2500 mah 16650 with a 2x123 body and it would only be a little longer.



Thanks.

I'll have that exact set up (with a Turbo flat tail cap) as soon as my latest order of Quark parts arrives!


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 25, 2015)

When you keep buying Foursevens parts, remember you are building your lego set. The newbies keep asking about this. "Keep buying Foursevens parts" is this answer.

Dont over amp your head!!!


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 26, 2015)

NH Lumens said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'll have that exact set up (with a Turbo flat tail cap) as soon as my latest order of Quark parts arrives!



I need to get one of those Turbo flat tail caps, do they have anodized threads for lockout?


----------



## reppans (Jan 26, 2015)

I finally got a set of the 2500 mah KP 16650s for my Quarks - this cell has been out of stock/impossible to get for months. I'm running it with my Burst Mode head now, but I think my best-all-arounder award will have to go to the QP2A-X head on a 16650 cell. 

While you lose about half the max output of the burst mode head, you gain the ability to use any AAA/AA/CR123 cell in the tube (with DIY spacers) if in a pinch, and the head alone can be rigged to run on ANY cell (eg, 9V, D, 26650).


----------



## credo (Jan 26, 2015)

Torpedo said:


> I am going to agree with Trevtrain on the D40A....good throw, good spill, 980 lumens down to 30 and a good moonlight mode. A little bulky but pretty good all around, especially with a diffuser.


+1 for the D40A, my first 'proper' flashlight, and still the one I throw in my bag when going away / anywhere dark. I cherish my TK75, but for pocketable lighting options the D40A is brilliant. Add a Nitecore diffuser and it's a fine lamp / floodlight.


----------



## ariep (Jan 26, 2015)

Nitecore P12. Useful and well spaced levels. Fits in pocket. Built-in voltage meter. Strobe, beacon, SOS available but hidden until needed.


----------



## paratrooper (Jan 26, 2015)

Of all of my torches I'd have to say my old LD10 is my best 'all rounder' I use it almost daily and it has never failed me. There are ones I like more but as an 'all rounder' this is the one.


----------



## NH Lumens (Jan 26, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> I need to get one of those Turbo flat tail caps, do they have anodized threads for lockout?



Probably not, but I will find out when it arrives.

The other Quark parts arrived today, I now also have a complete QT2L-X Burst Mode with a KeepPower 2500mAh 16650 in the tube. ;-)


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 26, 2015)

NH Lumens said:


> Probably not, but I will find out when it arrives.
> 
> The other Quark parts arrived today, I now also have a complete QT2L-X Burst Mode with a KeepPower 2500mAh 16650 in the tube. ;-)



Ok, that tailcap may not need to be locked out since it's flat and may be fairly stiff. I have the Pro xpg2 version, I prefer the tigher hotspot and it's a little easier on the battery on max output, it's my favorite EDC. Congratulations on the 16650.


----------



## reppans (Jan 26, 2015)

NH Lumens said:


> ...I'll have that exact set up (with a Turbo flat tail cap) as soon as my latest order of Quark parts arrives!





LightWalker said:


> I need to get one of those Turbo flat tail caps, do they have anodized threads for lockout?



Hope you guys know the Turbo parts are a bit wider than the regular Quarks - threads are the same, and they work fine legoing, but the esthetics are not the same.


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 26, 2015)

reppans said:


> Hope you guys know the Turbo parts are a bit wider than the regular Quarks - threads are the same, and they work fine legoing, but the esthetics are not the same.



Yea, I was thinking the Turbo tailcap might provide a better grip but I'm not sure I would like the wider girth of it.


----------



## AVService (Jan 27, 2015)

I think it is my TiA Titan.

Just so Sweet!


----------



## NH Lumens (Jan 27, 2015)

*The Quark Sistas*


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh, NH! So "tactical," and here I am all "professional" with the Foursevens Quark!

How dare I reverse clicky for on and momentary tap for mode changes? 

The nerve of me! I suppose I shall continue instigating flashlight discussion with the experts!

Reppans, I respectfully await your response. Sir.


----------



## reppans (Jan 28, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> ....Reppans, I respectfully await your response. Sir.



Eh? to what? 

UI wise, each has their place and everyone has their own preference. I personally prefer the Pro UIs since I primarily use 3 modes (0.3/3 lms ~45/45%) and particularly like the momentary-max-from-ON work-around/"feature" (which is quite rare among flashlights) - I'm not a tactical user and so have little use for momentary from OFF, but plenty of folks swear by it.


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 28, 2015)

I had never heard of that momentary max thing until you posted about it. It's like you are my Quark specialist. 

I always keep an eye out for your posts.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 28, 2015)

Eagletac D25C (Nichia 219 D220 - 92 CRI)

Its plenty bright enough for most situations, is small, sleek, lite, has a nice pocket clip, moonlight mode, great colour rendition, on/off last mode memory, full battery compatibility, a great selection of special modes for any situation, and it tail stands. Its my favorite EDC and best all rounder because its small enough to carry all the time for any situation.


----------



## NH Lumens (Jan 28, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Oh, NH! So "tactical," and here I am all "professional" with the Foursevens Quark!
> 
> How dare I reverse clicky for on and momentary tap for mode changes?
> 
> The nerve of me! I suppose I shall continue instigating flashlight discussion with the experts!



LOL, great reply! Maybe I should pick up a few of the Pro versions before they're all gone.


----------



## Tixx (Jan 28, 2015)

*SC52w L2 AA Flashlight Neutral White*


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 28, 2015)

NH Lumens said:


> LOL, great reply! Maybe I should pick up a few of the Pro versions before they're all gone.



Supposedly the *right now* is critical with the old 47 quark. If the new model is now, what happens to the old one? :thinking:


----------



## cland72 (Jan 29, 2015)

cland72 said:


> I'm torn.
> 
> My FourSevens Mini123 (XPG, HCRI) is in my pocket, and does 90% of my lighting needs extremely well. However, I see my *Surefire E1B as my best true all arounder*. It is small enough to carry everywhere, has the TIR for throw, and can be paired with a F04 for flood. It has a nice high mode, and a long lasting low mode. The clip works great when used bezel down, and the click switch makes it more convenient for one handed use whereas I have to use two hands with the Mini.



Well, after having used my Surefire L1 Lumamax this past weekend on a hunting trip, I now have to say it is my best all rounder (dethroning the E1B and Mini123).

1. The instant access to either low or high mode is amazing
2. The TIR optic throws like crazy, even with "only" 65 lumens of output
3. I was able to increase it's versatility by using a F04 diffuser and F05 red filter when appropriate
4. The knurling is great to maintain a good grip on the light
5. I used a Surefire lanyard to hang the light around my neck and it was always right there when I needed it


----------



## chazz (Jan 29, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> I need to get one of those Turbo flat tail caps, do they have anodized threads for lockout?



They are anodized, but I am not sure if mine was a bit thin, or if it has been on and off too many times but I tried it on my 47 again the other day and it was not 100% reliable for lockout. Part of the time it worked but sometimes it would still allow the light to come on.. But at least it does make it harder for the button to be pushed by accident. 

It now lives most of the time on a Fenix E21, and works great.


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 29, 2015)

chazz said:


> They are anodized, but I am not sure if mine was a bit thin, or if it has been on and off too many times but I tried it on my 47 again the other day and it was not 100% reliable for lockout. Part of the time it worked but sometimes it would still allow the light to come on.. But at least it does make it harder for the button to be pushed by accident.
> 
> It now lives most of the time on a Fenix E21, and works great.



Ok, thank you for your reply.


----------



## Desdinova (Jan 29, 2015)

Good one. I would have to say 4Sevens Quark Tactical QTA. Small, bulletproof, forward tail clicky and very bright on a single 14500, although they aren't recommended or approved for use in them. I haven't had any problems yet, and still have the AA NiMh/lithium/alkaline (ugh) option. Your question realm made me think. Cudos.


----------



## a1mu1e (Feb 1, 2015)

All-rounder doesn't imply EDC right? I honestly don't EDC a flashlight, I just don't need it. For that reason, I'd have to go with my SolarForce S2200 (see profile picture.) It's big, but has good battery life, high output, and it is quite rugged. Great for checking out areas, hiking, camping, and other outdoor activities.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 2, 2015)

a1mu1e said:


> ....I honestly don't EDC a flashlight, I just don't need it....



:duck: ...


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 2, 2015)

:hahaha:




archimedes said:


> :duck: ...


----------



## leon2245 (Feb 2, 2015)

a1mu1e said:


> All-rounder doesn't imply EDC right? *I honestly don't EDC a flashlight, I just don't need it.* For that reason, I'd have to go with my SolarForce S2200 (see profile picture.) It's big, but has good battery life, high output, and it is quite rugged. Great for checking out areas, hiking, camping, and other outdoor activities.


----------



## HaileStorm (Mar 20, 2015)

Out of my current lineup, the best all rounder for me would still be my Armytek Predator (the programmable one). Why? It's very flexible. It can go very high or sub-lumen firefly. Has all the blinky modes you might need too. I can program the light on the fly if i needed to change my mode sequences (ive memorized how). 

Flood beam can be achieved by sticking paper wrapped in rubber band in front of the lens. Plus the light is practically bomb-proof. Potted and backup circuits for the win. Shame Armytek had to remove programmability in their current Preds. A close second would probably be either my Fenix E05ss or Nitecore SRT-3.


----------



## chuckhov (Mar 20, 2015)

"All-rounder doesn't imply EDC right? I honestly don't EDC a flashlight, I just don't need it."


It seems like people are getting a laugh out of this

I keep four small lights lined up on their sides (plus a Battery Junction button light) at the top of my original IBM 'clicky' keyboard 24/7. - Two single AA, a 16350 and a small 18650 (Nitecore EC21).

I 'use' each and every one many times each day/night, but I never carry any of them.... I mostly just play with them. - If I go outside at night I just choose which one I want to carry in my hand and off we go!

I Love EDC lights, but I have never figured out what I might want to carry one for in my pocket in the daytime...?

I have a SWM D40A right here on my desk, along with a Romisen single 18650, and a 2xAA Shinning Beam Caveman; with a ET M3C4 a couple of steps away, but don't use them as often. - Almost forgot my 4D Incan Mag is down at the end of my desk too... It hardly ever gets used though, because I almost never seem to have to bash anyone over the head... Darn It

Still looking for that "all rounder", and will be getting another light next payday (I'm retired). - Maybe a EC20, P12, TN12? Hey! - How about a 2C v2 Neutron so I can have an excuse to get some 18350s? - I dunno - Still waiting for the new Nitecore EC11 18350 to become available because it's 'smaller' than my EC21 18650, but 'why' should I even care if I'm not going to carry it??? - Oh!... Now I remember; more flood with the XM L2 vs the XP G2 - Of course I bought the EC21 because of it's compact size and XP G2 for decent throw, and it's Great!

The light that I use the most (perhaps because it's my newest) I'm in a 'Love/Hate' relationship with. - It is an Olight S15 (the very newest model with the recessed button just like the S15R, but NOT rechargeable). - Love everything about it but it's 'Sickly Greenish Tint" - Yuck! ... I bought the latest model just hoping that they had fixed that by now, but no dice. I'm 'using' it so much because I really want to get used to it, and it seems to be working for me Until I switch something else (anything else) on and then the S15 makes me want to barf. - I can do Cool or I can do Neutral; I can even do Warm, but Green is just not natural to me at all:-( Thought hard about sending it back, but I really feel that I was stupid to try it having read all of the reviews, and just hoping that somehow Olight had seen the light about the Green. - Going to keep it just to remind myself not to ever buy a light that is reported to be Green again, because at my age I could easily forget

All I know for sure is that I have been 'Fascinated' by Flashlights since I was a little boy, and have been trying to figure out why I should EDC one for over 60 years now...

Can anyone please Help Me? 

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## gottawearshades (Mar 20, 2015)

[irony] If you could have only one light, which would it be? If you could have only one knife, which would it be? If you could have only one spoon, which would it be? If you could have only one book to read, which would it be? If you could have only one shoe, which would it be? If you could have only one wife, which would it be? If you could have only one drug habit, which would it be? [/irony]

If I could have only one light, which would it be? My Milky/Leef Gotham with XML . . . or HDS Rotary 250. . . . Muyshondt Mako (all of which I use every day).


----------



## Maxbelg (Mar 20, 2015)

My current favorite all-rounder is my Kroma Milspec. It is the newer version and has a nice usable 2-stage white: It has a nice beam with as much throw as my 250 HDS Tactical after step-down. It runs very nicely on a single 16650 2500mAh with 2 hours full output and then 1/2h declining output. Of course what makes it a great all-rounder are the various low flood option with my favorite being the yellow-green! This is a very usable option with dark-adapted vision. 

I also have a single level light which I consider to be a good all-rounder and that is a Z2 which I picked up here which has been to Iraq and Afghanistan and has some scars to show for this. However it sports a new pyrex lens, a stainless bezel-ring, a Z59 and a Malkoff M61WL. The output and throw is very similar to the original but runtime is around 8h on a 16650!!!


----------



## ven (Mar 20, 2015)

I like over time,different lights get bought,used etc where as maybe some buy one or two and done for a while(a while=3 months to me :laughing. Needless to say i will update as the thread carries on. Right now i am liking the pd35 of which i know a certain thread starter owns. 

Why,well good brand with reputation to suit,well priced and high output of 960 apparent lumens(say apparent as .......apparently its no brighter than the pre 2014 version).

Nice mode spacing,well within reasonable to good run times and a size that just gets away with pocket carry without too much compromise........imo anyway.

Then form,nice looking light,ano seems better than most in the price ball park,better than nitecore anyway.............just.

The rear forward clicky for momentary in any mode is very useful for me. Side switch is in good proportion for easy find,just works well as an all round package.

Flaws,minor but there for me,holster is flimsy but later found due to the flimsiness its convenient for pocket carry(not really belt carry imo again).
Then clip,little short.........no biggie,but it turns on the body easy enough without too much pressure. I dabbed some super glue and now secured proper..........similar to the dqg clip i added to the e05ss to secure.............solid!

Beam,nice cool tint,nice balance of flood and throw,no class leader in either by a long way,but together a great balance for my uses.






See what happens within next 3 months


Where is that mr mcnair????


----------



## Gunnerboy (Mar 20, 2015)

Best all-around is my ZL SC600 MkII L2, but picking one of my lights that can also run on primaries would be more practical.


----------



## Lucky Duck (Mar 21, 2015)

Here's another for the SC62d! High CRI, compact, long battery life, light weight, & lots of brightness options. Perfect!


----------



## Ezeriel (Mar 21, 2015)

"I honestly don't EDC a flashlight, I just don't need it."



Fenix LD12.... does everything... somethings could be better (lower low, more throw) but it's 'good enough' for just about everything.


----------



## ASiX (Mar 21, 2015)

My Nitecore SRT7 is small, has all modes I want, and is very powerful with a fantastic beam.


----------



## run4jc (Mar 21, 2015)

run4jc said:


> First up -
> 
> HDS EDC Executive 140 lumen with 219A emitter
> 
> ...



Posted this 2 months ago - hasn't changed except for the fact that I carry the 325 more than the 140. Still think that the 140 is the best all rounder, though. Little Zebralight SC32W gets an honorable mention.


----------



## straightShot (Mar 21, 2015)

ven said:


> I like over time,different lights get bought,used etc where as maybe some buy one or two and done for a while(a while=3 months to me :laughing. Needless to say i will update as the thread carries on. Right now i am liking the pd35 of which i know a certain thread starter owns.
> 
> Why,well good brand with reputation to suit,well priced and high output of 960 apparent lumens(say apparent as .......apparently its no brighter than the pre 2014 version).
> 
> ...



I like my PD35 too, but I haven't had it that long, and I haven't been able to find it in 3 weeks! It's somewhere around my house, garage, or truck!


----------



## ven (Mar 21, 2015)

Bummer straightshot,only tip i can give,dont look for it and it will turn up!! I love the "well where did you last have it?" ............."well if i knew that i would...........*beep* " :laughing:

Check under the seats in the truck!


----------



## desmobob (Mar 21, 2015)

One light to do it all for me? Easy choice: Zebralight H600w MkII Neutral White.
(I'd pick a headlamp every time....)

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## tech25 (Mar 22, 2015)

My all rounder would be Zebralight sc600w

honorable mention goes to v11r nw for size

but for runtime and all around use it would be the Zebralight


----------



## zs&tas (Mar 24, 2015)

ven said:


> See what happens within next 3 months



I like this idea ven, I will now change my original thrunite scorpion choice, the pd35 is a great light however if you were to buy a armytek prime c2 warm you will change your mind sooner than you think. Its just as bright, nicier tint, has two moon modes, 20min constant max, great clip, smoother beam, better build quality. 
You might be back here sooner than you think........ 

I never did buy a zebra as many others have as they will not accept primaries on the 18650 models and they seemed a bit light weight.


----------



## ven (Mar 24, 2015)

zs&tas said:


> I like this idea ven, I will now change my original thrunite scorpion choice, the pd35 is a great light however if you were to buy a armytek prime c2 warm you will change your mind sooner than you think. Its just as bright, nicier tint, has two moon modes, 20min constant max, great clip, smoother beam, better build quality.
> You might be back here sooner than you think........
> 
> I never did buy a zebra as many others have as they will not accept primaries on the 18650 models and they seemed a bit light weight.





:laughing: and i will say its mr zs&tas fault for spending my hard earned and then thank you for the recommendation 

tbh moon is not important for me,dont use it much at all,work wise i need 100+lm most of time,maybe up to 400lm depending. Chances are it would be a work light..........then again an edc option. Do like the mat finish,just not over keen on all this white print stuff..............no deal breaker tbh,just not preferred.

Quite tempted for the Dobermann when it comes out


----------



## Pellidon (Mar 24, 2015)

EagleTac D25A replaced my Nuwaii Q3 that some one stole from my car a few years ago.


----------



## more_vampires (Mar 24, 2015)

Hmm. The One True All Rounder? That's going to be super-tough without cheating and saying "18650x1 P60 host." 

A real "all rounder" would be small enough to EDC, so this counts out the big lights.

For me, (P60 aside,) it would be a four way tie:
Zebralight SC52D (because I'm a ZL fanboy)
Foursevens Quark QPA (because Reppans said so  )
Eagletac D25LC2 Color (the floody multi-color goodness makes me happy)
Lighthound AAAx1 XPG R5 running Eneloop (rebranded Balder light, is it?)

They all have strengths and weaknesses, none are perfect. I keep coming back to these lights over and over again.

After careful consideration, I feel that they are my most carried and used lights because of their versatility.


----------



## RAM2 (Mar 24, 2015)

The best all around light in my group is the Zebralight SC600w. It can be carried in a pocket, has an efficient
output for any occasion and is the most comfortable in my hand. It is my most used light.


----------



## straightShot (Apr 25, 2015)

ven said:


> Bummer straightshot,only tip i can give,dont look for it and it will turn up!! I love the "well where did you last have it?" ............."well if i knew that i would...........*beep* " :laughing:
> 
> Check under the seats in the truck!



I checked under the seats in the truck! I finally found it when I wasn't really looking. I found it in an end pocket on one of my shooting bags. I feel better!


----------



## Amelia (Apr 25, 2015)

The idea of a best "all around" light is difficult. There are always tradeoffs - size vs. output vs. runtime vs. throw vs. quality and cost, etc.

The biggest tradeoff of all, in my mind, is size/weight/bulk vs. everything else. The more "excellent" a light gets at any particular aspect (other than size), usually the larger it gets. A really good thrower will typically have a large bulky reflector. A really bright light will usually have several LED emitters and multiple high current/capacity batteries. High CRI lights are usually less efficient, so to get any reasonable level of output, you are once again forced into multi-emitter configurations - often with multiple batteries for runtime.

Given this, I have to give my answer as 2 parts: Best overall COMPACT light, and best overall light where size/weight/bulk are not an issue.

Best overall Compact light: for my needs, this would probably be the Nitecore SRT3 head, on the SRT5 body. This light has every feature I want from a light, a variable brightness magnetic ring interface, red emitter, blinky modes, and can use just about every battery and chemistry under the sun with paper and tinfoil adapters.

If size/bulk/weight is not an issue, the EagleTac MX25L3C with Nichia 219 emitters is the KING. That light does EVERYTHING I want in terms of huge amounts of bright, beautiful light. It has low modes. It has enough throw to be useful 99% of the time. It's a nice size and shape. The UI is simple and it's easy to select the brightness before turning on the light. It's just a beautiful piece of machinery - I can't remember EVER being as happy with a light as I was when I received that one, and it continues to make me smile to this day.

Long answer I know, but the question wasn't at all easy to answer.


----------



## ven (Apr 25, 2015)

zs&tas said:


> I like this idea ven, I will now change my original thrunite scorpion choice, the pd35 is a great light however if you were to buy a armytek prime c2 warm you will change your mind sooner than you think. Its just as bright, nicier tint, has two moon modes, 20min constant max, great clip, smoother beam, better build quality.
> You might be back here sooner than you think........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WebHobbit (Apr 25, 2015)

My EDC:

Malkoff MD2 with M61(325 lumens), and a Moddoolar Triad Tail with a pocket clip


----------

